# Andrew "Andi" Dier / Deercr0ssing / Cosmic.Candii



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2018)

Someone asked that I restart the Andi Dier thread that was closed because it was a bit scattered, so here it is everybody.  The man, the myth, the scat-loving sexual predator.

Andrew "Andi" Dier.





Here's the Dox by @zedkissed60



Spoiler: Dox



Fake name: Andi Dier
Real name: Andrew Dier
104 Joni Dr
West Sayville NY 11796-1015
(631) 256-7886
cosmiccandii@gmail.com
DOB September 16, 1992 (age 25)
https://www.facebook.com/cosmic.candii (https://archive.fo/OftcQ)



*Rose McGowan Confrontation*






Essentially Dier is accusing McGowan of not including transwomen in her feminism enough, as well as bashing her for a comment she made on RuPaul's Drag Race, saying that transwomen and women are different.  Things escalate on both sides and Dier is escorted (while screaming) out by security.

*Obligatory Mental Breakdown after Rose McGowan Confrontation*

Every real-life conflict is incomplete without an entire twitter rant about it.  Here Dier accuses TERFS (trans exclusionary radical feminists) of forcing him into prostitution, which is likely just a conspiracy.



Spoiler: Twitter Feed



*

 *




"I have been raped so I could not possibly have raped someone else"

















"I'm too submissive to be a rapist anyways, and I acted like a decent human being and helped a girl once, so I'm clearly not a pedophile."



*Pedophilia and other Paraphilias*

Andi Dier openly admitted that he was a pedophile on his Ask.fm about a year ago.  He mentions having "accidentally" dated a 13-year old when he was an adult.


Spoiler: Ask.fm Confession





 





Here are a variety of the testimonies from young girls



Spoiler: Especially Upsetting





 




 










This girl reports that Dier is threatening to take legal actions against her.







Dier displayed many of his other paraphilias on his tumblr (archive), most notably sissification, scat, beastiality (dogs having sex with humans), humiliation, pedophilia (tagged as "underage/jailbait/preteen/teen"), and black/Asian woman dominating white men (racial fetishism).
 I can provide screenshots upon request but please,  have mercy.

*Rat King Response*

I'll edit this in a while.


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Feb 4, 2018)

There is a touch of poetic irony in an unstable deviant verbally abusing a woman in an attempt to intimidate her into conforming to his whim. The absurd hilarity of an abusive man demanding inclusion in a movement where women seek to free themselves from the whims of abusive men, to where #metoo becomes #metoo... or else. Rose McGowan may have become an embittered and bombastic punchline in her own right, but I have to admire with disbelief the deep undertone of mongoloid tranny logic which sets itself against her.


----------



## Done (Feb 4, 2018)

Excellent OP. I have a couple of stray points:

1) There is a misspell in the thread title, see "Andew".

2) Does Andi already have Rat King connections? Or are the tails intertwining as I write this?

3) I saw that Andi was immediately shilling for their Patreon/GoFundMe in the immediate aftermath, was Andi's heckling pre-meditated to generate a viral moment and drive more funds for the brave transwomyn? Or is this a spontaneous reaction?


----------



## Positron (Feb 4, 2018)

neural said:


> 2) Does Andi already have Rat King connections? Or are the tails intertwining as I write this?


Slingblade defends him, and several Rats retweeted the video.  The connection is still a bit tenuous but let's hope it'll solidify.  If it doesn't we can always throw him to the General board.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Done (Feb 4, 2018)

Positron said:


> Slingblade defends him, and several Rats retweeted the video.  The connection is still a bit tenuous but let's hope it'll solidify.  If it doesn't we can always throw him to the General board.


I think "emergent" is a better word when describing this cow's current relationship with the Rat King. They probably retweeted the video because it's a hot button issue for them now, but will that lead to a longer-lasting friendship and alliance? That remains to be seen IMO.



CatParty said:


>



What kind of dumbass titles their death threat letter as "Death threat" and uses what looks like a real name? I smell a fake harassment campaign.


----------



## Positron (Feb 4, 2018)

Just another man-thing that gets raped 6 times before breakfast.


----------



## pirate holiday (Feb 4, 2018)

Brief Zinnia interaction


----------



## AvocadoToast (Feb 4, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 375222 View attachment 375223 View attachment 375224 View attachment 375225 View attachment 375226 View attachment 375227 View attachment 375228 View attachment 375229 View attachment 375230 View attachment 375231 View attachment 375232 View attachment 375233 View attachment 375234 View attachment 375235



so now he's falsely accusing one of his victims of sexually abusing him, and going ''I can't be the kind of predator denounced by #metoo,  being a rapist is power+privilege and I don't have any as a poor tranny!''


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Feb 4, 2018)

Charles Morgenstern said:


> There is a touch of poetic irony in an unstable deviant verbally abusing a woman in an attempt to intimidate her into conforming to his whim. The absurd hilarity of an abusive man demanding inclusion in a movement where women seek to free themselves from the whims of abusive men, to where #metoo becomes #metoo... or else.


It's like a 21st century retelling of the proverbial wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Koochiching (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh god, lolcow paedos have invaded The Island. Fuck that noise.

I did a quick look at her friend list and while I don't have many mutuals with this f(riend)aggot, I did recognize a few choice names, including lolcows like Zinnia, the Trans Life Line shysters, and Jacob Tobia; actual political figures, some of whom I highly respect; and even a few people (mostly fellow trans people) that I know and are acquainted with from leftbook groups. One of those leftbook figures is actually also known to be abusive (and a "non-binary"). Sad to see fucks like Andy invade respectable movements and not only push their SJW bullshit but also prey on kids.

In some of the "post-leftbook" groups I'm in, I am seeing all sorts of personal stories from other people about how big of a creep Andy is. Apparently he's told other trans people to kill themselves over minor squabbles, too, and these allegations go back pretty far.

Imagine if I stayed the course and receded further into SJWism. I could have been standing with this reeeetard at this very moment, quite literally. So glad I got off that train.


----------



## drain (Feb 4, 2018)

Angry Salt Troons Club is leaking again.

Also, I love troons who claim to be raped 24/7 and yet, they never show any proof of any of the johns being arrested or something like that. It's just always "Oh Mah GehRD I WAS RAPED!! as a TRANS WOMAN and sEX WORKEUUR"


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2018)

This can stay in RK, but from what I see, contact between this tard and members of the RK is spurious and mostly in the 2015 timeframe. If there are stronger and more recent links, please show them.

@zedkissed60 and @Ride can decide if it stays here


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 4, 2018)

[Literally Nazis literally literal suicide TERFs literally Nazis cis my literal sisters ffs]


----------



## Fareal (Feb 4, 2018)

There is no place in the feminist movement for male paedophiles. Wearing a dress does not make you less of a child rapist, Andrew Dier.


----------



## SugarSnot (Feb 4, 2018)

Old Wizard said:


> Andi Dier openly admitted that he was a pedophile on his Ask.fm about a year ago.  He mentions having "accidentally" dated a 13-year old *when he was an adult.*



"Was"

Are you implying this individual has transcended adulthood?


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 4, 2018)

It always amazes me that they keep claiming to have been raped or otherwise sexually assaulted when a quick glance makes it obvious that no one, if not _nothing_ would want to tap that.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 4, 2018)

It’s always with the immediate “alt-right” accusations with these people...


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 4, 2018)

"It isn't rape if she's smiling through the tears, is what I say. But True."  I tell @entropyseekswork this all the time tbf
http://archive.md/3qLz1


----------



## AveraDiane (Feb 4, 2018)

The fact that people will defend this pedo piece of shit proves me right when I say that the SJ movement throws cis women under the bus. 
Also, she's from Long Island. Greattttt.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Feb 4, 2018)

The twitter picture does not do _*him*_ justice compared to his rage-o-rama with Rose Mcgowen lol. One looks semi attractive and trap-ish the other is clearly an ugly ass dude dressed in drag with fake tits. Its amazing to me that the modern Psych communities cannot differ between mental health and "normal". John Money coined term of "Gender dysphoria" was a failed experiment that was grossly unethical and illegal. Psychiatrists do not see people who believe they should be amputees or blind or cannibals or dead as "normal". How the fuck did we decide that wanting to cut your dick off and pretend youre a woman was "normal"?

Fuck, the suicide ratings alone should suggest something is not right.




(Full cited suicide statistical study in PDF format linked for download)
I dont care what you do with your body as an adult or trying to make a bigger point then this cow really is. What I do want to point out is after the antics of people like Brianna Wu and other Rats, no one and I mean NO ONE should give or take the platform of trans people seriously until the psych community can finally figure out if its still a mental illness or not. These people should be mocked or sent to Dr. Phil to adjust their life choices.

*Edit*: im not suggesting harm or some crazy notion to attack trans people, nothing about the post is a-logging. All im saying is that we have people running for congress who are insane trans people, we have a huge catalog of trans people and them acting crazy. Majority of trans people are on psych meds. Alot of trans people are suicidal and act upon it. Its easily accessible to anyone to look at the fact that the Trans Community is a hotbed of cow-like behavior and pure unfiltered insanity. This cow is a prime example of the issues. The fact I can use a cited statistical study to make my point shows it. Im not sure how that is "alog" but okay then


----------



## Fareal (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't see what the male prison comment has to do with anything, either. They throw boiling sugar on child molesters in womens prison, too.


----------



## Lurk Jurk (Feb 4, 2018)

Fareal said:


> I don't see what the male prison comment has to do with anything, either. They throw boiling sugar on child molesters in womens prison, too.



Because that's one of the big troon talking points, that it's hard for wife killers and rapists who want to go all Buffalo Bill to be placed in women's prisons where they don't belong.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 4, 2018)

It’s always the people on the highest horses, ain’t it.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 4, 2018)

pfahaha, i like how gollum is saying KF is trying to pull off character assassination, like someone can't just make an ass of themself in public. i'm not surprised about the shit with the 13 year olds.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Feb 4, 2018)

So since he claims to have "grown up in Trump's Long Island", and he is visibly not 1½ years old, is he actually a time traveler from the future?


----------



## McGregor (Feb 4, 2018)

So uh... Is it supportive if I say: "I wouldn't even rape it" instead of say: "It's ugly and I would not have sex with it."?

It really is amazing how many men in the world - particularly given the scant number of trans people there are - seem to really want to rape them. I mean they don't even try to pick them up unless it's to drop them squealing and struggling onto their cocks. Particularly given that apparently this person actually wants to have submissive sex with men! How hard can it be to pick this thing up without raping it? I honestly can't imagine there's a lot of competition... Amazeballs.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 4, 2018)

This really is an entertaining shit show.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 4, 2018)

timecop said:


> pfahaha, i like how gollum is saying KF is trying to pull off character assassination, like someone can't just make an ass of themself in public. i'm not surprised about the shit with the 13 year olds.


If documenting things a person has said in public assassinates their character, the problem isn’t with Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Feb 4, 2018)

The previous iteration of this thread had archive links to her ask.fm, those should be restored.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 4, 2018)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> The previous iteration of this thread had archive links to her ask.fm, those should be restored.


https://archive.md/Z5nC
https://web.archive.org/web/20180203022004/https://ask.fm/deercr0ssing

Edit: added an archive I found. @yawning sneasel @Feline Darkmage @Smutley merge edit as you see fit of course.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 4, 2018)

He claims it's all just a conspiracy against him from the horrible transphobes.  Here's a few of the tweets from a few of the women he harassed as young girls:

https://twitter.com/sltzrgrl/status/959508958926041088 (http://archive.md/hu1xv)
https://twitter.com/Godessoflove123/status/959856000156229632 (http://archive.md/6GJuM)
https://twitter.com/aud33n/status/959669927534891008 (http://archive.md/dGDvh)
https://twitter.com/PuffnStuff_III/status/959658919428837376 (http://archive.md/IxgX6)
https://twitter.com/NoChillLil/status/959488730624155649 (http://archive.md/LLqB6)
https://twitter.com/theshenners/status/959969205834657793 (http://archive.md/qDMvA)
https://twitter.com/c0nsciouss/status/959859551435706369 (http://archive.md/j45m4)
https://twitter.com/obviousmonsters/status/959639461243117568 (http://archive.md/pioqx)
https://twitter.com/gracefulbooty/status/959637583444828160 (http://archive.md/q4Znz)
https://twitter.com/janellixy/status/959443817534500865 (http://archive.md/OLkR3)

Also, here's "The Transadvocate" taking this pedophile's word about being _violently attacked_ at a bar.  The article notes that the police have not been called and never mentions querying the bar to see whether the incident happened at all:

http://transadvocate.com/the-irish-...n-entrance-on-st-patricks-weekend_n_13089.htm


----------



## Wallace (Feb 4, 2018)

Not even Ghazi will defend him.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 4, 2018)

AveraDiane said:


> The fact that people will defend this pedo piece of shit proves me right when I say that the SJ movement throws cis women under the bus.
> Also, she's from Long Island. Greattttt.


Of course! Cis females are lower on the progressive stack than brave and stunning trans women so you need to listen and believe everything they say.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 4, 2018)

Communist bipolar trans woman pedophile who wants to smash the state, is always on Twitter. it’s amazing they’re not super tight with the rat king. Apparently doesn’t sleep, tweets at all hours. Here’s time tables of last 400 tweets:


----------



## soryu (Feb 4, 2018)

I like how she's trying so hard to victimize herself by adding more details to the ONE time she was sexually assaulted, but... YOU, an individual, have sexually assaulted MULTIPLE young women and even flaunted the fact they were young. 
"Oh, age is just a number." Typed with her own fingers. 
And she wants to throw around, "This is a setup by TERFs and alt-right!"
Anyone who knows how to search on the internet for 2 minutes can find the profiles, she only has access to, untouched in years, with the proof she's sexual predator.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 4, 2018)

It's incredible to watch SJWs blame JESSEEEEE SINGAAAAL et al for these accusations that go back 5+ years and have been made pretty much exclusively by Long Island girls who were scene kids.  Ian Miles Cheong or whatever must have gone back in time all those years and planted all those stories.

 
https://twitter.com/CertainImp/status/960171162583076867 (http://archive.md/nsgxj)


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Feb 4, 2018)

What is it with social justice "activists" like this being obsessed with rape? They constantly talk about it.


----------



## AprilRains (Feb 4, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Of course! Cis females are lower on the progressive stack than brave and stunning trans women so you need to listen and believe everything they say.


I liked your comment because it goes so perfectly with your alias.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 4, 2018)

Cheers. To many exceptional years of salt and idiocy. I think we found us a good one.

These situations where you honestly don't have any side to feel sympathetic towards are great, because you don't have to choose Rose or Andrew. You just laugh at everyone and enjoy the shitshow.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 4, 2018)

AveraDiane said:


> The fact that people will defend this pedo piece of shit proves me right when I say that the SJ movement throws cis women under the bus.
> Also, she's from Long Island. Greattttt.



Just like Sarah Nyberg. It's ok because "she's" trans. 

It's just more prof that going troon gives you a huge protected class shield that you can use to take advantage of people while simultaneously crying transphobia. This is why we don't want men in dresses allowed in women's spaces. But any valid concern is seen as transphobia and shot down.

Andrew isn't a poor unfortunate transwomen. He's a pedophile who has assaulted numerous underage girls. "Oops she was 13" isn't an excuse when all of these girls are on social media saying you assaulted them. He's playing the victim card because he knows that troons are very high on the progressive stack and that he can get sympathy easily from people looking for SJW brownie points.

I have a hard time believing Andrew was raped so many times. Especially since he has so many accusations lobbed against him by girls saying they were as young as 11 when he assaulted them. But Andrew is a poor unfortunate victim of transphobia because transphobic TERF Rose McGowan told him to STFU and GTFO.

Crossposting from here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rose-...oon-at-book-signing.39084/page-4#post-3023885

Andrew's crowd funding campaigns are him begging for money to live off of so he can go around protesting stuff.
https://www.gofundme.com/Andi-Dier



> A year and a half ago I was discriminated and assualted at a pub in New York that launched me into fulltime street activism. In that time, I've accomplished so much already. I have the talent. I have the knowledge, the connections and the diction to do a lot of good work. But I especially have the passion, to the point where I put myself in hundreds in debt going to #BlackLivesMatter and #OccupyWeedStreet protests. I've train hopped the LIRR so much that I could be arrested for it if done again. I've worn down my only pair of shoes to march.
> 
> I love the work I do. And I have no regrets. But unfortunately, I've missed so many demonstations and opprotunities where I could've had a meaningful impact because lack of funds and transportation.
> 
> ...



Rose McGowan has defended the likes of Victor Salva, the Jeepers Creepers director who molested Nathan Forest Winters on the set of Clownhouse. So she's no angelic advocate herself. But she's better than a pedo troon begging for people to pay him to protest for a living.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 4, 2018)

Apparently that Irish pub wasn't the only time poor Andi Dier has been the victim of a transphobic hate crime.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...te-transgender-bronx-couple-article-1.3266380

https://medium.com/@DeerCr0ssing/th...g-nyc-pride-by-trying-not-to-die-32fe67edbfaa (http://archive.md/0D3oz)

Somehow "she" keeps being assaulted and followed and everything else but never ends up with any injuries or proof.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 4, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Rose McGowan has defended the likes of Victor Salva, the Jeepers Creepers director who molested Nathan Forest Winters on the set of Clownhouse. So she's no angelic advocate herself. But she's better than a pedo troon begging for people to pay him to protest for a living.


Both are complete tards and need to be laughed at

lol


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 4, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Both are complete tards and need to be laughed at



There's literally one -- _one_ -- Rose McGowan quote about Salva, and no other pedo defense.  The one quote was from while she was on a publicity junket for the film he'd been her boss during.  The idea that this is some kind of pattern of white-knighting pedos, rather than defending her boss one time so as not to let a publicity interview turn into an incident of an actress condemning the people she'd worked with (welcome to never working again) is a pretty big stretch.  Fine with being proven wrong on this if she's said other stuff in favor of other gross assholes, but if that's really all there is ... I bet a lot of us here would decline to talk to reporters about our boss's past criminal activities if we wanted to keep our jobs.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Feb 4, 2018)

AnotherForumUser said:


> What is it with social justice "activists" like this being obsessed with rape? They constantly talk about it.



You talk about the things you know. When you’re a rapist, you talk about rape.


----------



## Done (Feb 4, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> lol
> View attachment 375421


At this rate, Andi may be the 1st transperson to get their oppression card revoked.


----------



## heinekenT (Feb 4, 2018)

TER ARE TRANWIMMINZ IN MENZ PRISONZ. I understand why he said that now, he's worried he'll end up there. An admission of guilt.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 4, 2018)

heinekenT said:


> TER ARE TRANWIMMINZ IN MENZ PRISONZ. I understand why he said that now, he's worried he'll end up there. An admission of guilt.


You'd think he'd enjoy it with his sexual fantasies.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 4, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 375222 View attachment 375223 View attachment 375224 View attachment 375225 View attachment 375226 View attachment 375227 View attachment 375228 View attachment 375229 View attachment 375230 View attachment 375231 View attachment 375232 View attachment 375233 View attachment 375234 View attachment 375235



I'll take "shit that never happened" for 500.

....And it's the Daily Double.


----------



## AvocadoToast (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> It always amazes me that they keep claiming to have been raped or otherwise sexually assaulted when a quick glance makes it obvious that no one, if not _nothing_ would want to tap that.



I'm pretty sure all troons fabricate a rape story because they find it ''gender affirming'' AND they get to leverage more oppression points out of it.

The rest of the time they bitch that they can't get laid because of transphobia so...


----------



## soryu (Feb 4, 2018)

She deactivated her Tumblr lol
SMELLS LIKE GUILT

She's got a race fetish, too. The posts she liked on her Tumblr were filled with interracial porn and very young looking porn girls.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 4, 2018)

Aggressive male tendencies?



or just hormones?


 


 



soryu said:


> She deactivated her Tumblr lol
> SMELLS LIKE GUILT
> 
> She's got a race fetish, too. The posts she liked on her Tumblr were filled with interracial porn and very young looking porn girls.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 4, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> It's incredible to watch SJWs blame JESSEEEEE SINGAAAAL et al for these accusations that go back 5+ years and have been made pretty much exclusively by Long Island girls who were scene kids.  Ian Miles Cheong or whatever must have gone back in time all those years and planted all those stories.
> 
> View attachment 375412
> https://twitter.com/CertainImp/status/960171162583076867 (http://archive.md/nsgxj)


As someone said, predators go where the prey are. Among the left, transgenders are seen as the oppressed group de jour, so right now, that's why all these rapists and child molesters are suddenly trans. It's a shield. Once people start accepting that you can be trans and still be a shitty person, predators will move on to the next oppressed class. The same phenomena plays out on the right. On the right, predators tend to be in positions that people assume make them trustworthy. Pastors, teachers, coaches, etc. Any movement large enough will have people in it seeking to take advantage of the tendency to trust those who believe as we do. It's called affinity crime and no group is immune.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> I'll take "shit that never happened" for 500.
> 
> ....And it's the Daily Double.









Cthulhu said:


> View attachment 375440



Not ghetto? That kinda sounds like someone has.......privilege


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 375438
> 
> 
> 
> Not ghetto? That kinda sounds like someone has.......privilege



"She" likes black girls, so long as they aren't _too_ black if yanno what I mean.



CatParty said:


> View attachment 375449



Well isn't that cute.  They're like two peas rapists in a pod.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 4, 2018)

I love how people label us as alt-right when we have a thread on the alt-right itself, and several threads on individual figures and submovements of the alt-right as well. And the alt-righters we make fun of accuse of being ANTIFA or whatever. We make fun of idiots, and idiocy knows no political boundary.


----------



## A.Shitposter (Feb 4, 2018)

Hmm, I wonder why TERFs feel justified in hating you. Really activates the ol' almonds.


----------



## AvocadoToast (Feb 4, 2018)

soryu said:


> She deactivated her Tumblr lol
> SMELLS LIKE GUILT
> 
> She's got a race fetish, too. The posts she liked on her Tumblr were filled with interracial porn and very young looking porn girls.



well, when your schtick is calling people who disagree with you WHITE FEMINISTS and claiming their opinions are racist and white supremacist, it's not a good look when your tumblr account surfaces and it turns out you call Middle Eastern women ''sandsluts''.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 4, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 375438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Wesley advocating for violence against women? Surely not! You'll forgive me if I listen to people who actually have female plumbing over a sex offender in a dress.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 4, 2018)

misgenderring a person




















https://twitter.com/jessesingal/status/959859288108945409
http://archive.md/wmTKC


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 4, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 375438
> 
> Not ghetto? That kinda sounds like someone has.......privilege
> 
> View attachment 375449



Hope you didn't put away the booze, Kiwis, because it's time to take a shot.


----------



## AprilRains (Feb 4, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> View attachment 375450


You just answered the question, you fucking dolt.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 4, 2018)

AvocadoToast said:


> I'm pretty sure all troons fabricate a rape story because they find it ''gender affirming'' AND they get to leverage more oppression points out of it.
> 
> The rest of the time they bitch that they can't get laid because of transphobia so...



It just seems really odd that so many men want to rape transwomen. Like they are lining up for it. I guess it makes you more of a true and honest woman if you can nab yourself a rape card. It's pretty sick.



Tempest said:


> misgenderring a person
> 
> 
> View attachment 375464
> ...



Misgendering someone? For troons that's the ultimate sin. It does not look good for Andrew.


----------



## repentance (Feb 4, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I love how people label us as alt-right when we have a thread on the alt-right itself, and several threads on individual figures and submovements of the alt-right as well. And the alt-righters we make fun of accuse of being ANTIFA or whatever. We make fun of idiots, and idiocy knows no political boundary.



I love how our collation of content posted by others - especially lolcows themselves - leads people to conclude that we're somehow responsible for those words.  Any backlash is because there's a conspiracy, not because the people involved are garbage people and their own words prove it.

Someone on Ghazi said something surprisingly sensible for a change.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 4, 2018)

OP please add "The Smith Haven Mall Pedo" to the title of this thread.  I bet we'd get occasional scene kids who'd show up to spill about this degenerate.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 4, 2018)

What highlights the fact that this is yet another sexual predator using trans identity as a shield is that he has this long, long diatribe in his own defense, almost all of which is entirely irrelevant. I mean, even if he really was getting raped by cishet men and women up to 90 times per hour as he claims, what relevance does that have to the allegations? How does getting death threats or whatever relate to his fondness for pubescent girls?

I also find it interesting how many of these rape stories that these people have wind up bearing a strong similarity to their previously-expressed sexual fantasies. Like, I don't know, if you're so emotionally fragile that you can't even be told off without breaking down in tears, it seems weird that you'd want to relive such a traumatic event.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 4, 2018)

They're resorting to lying about Dier's age in order for it to be okay for him to creep on and assault young girls


----------



## repentance (Feb 4, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> They're resorting to lying about Dier's age in order for it to be okay for him to creep on and assault young girls
> View attachment 375570
> View attachment 375571




So which is it?  Dier maintains the claims are false.  Bringing Dier's age into play (she's 25, btw) is only relevant if the allegations are true.  Playing the "she was only 16/17" card undermines Dier's claim that the allegations are false.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 4, 2018)

Never heard of "Progressive Army" before, but they had corrected this article by fact checking where a photo within it was used
They have not updated it with the pedophilia part of the story. They are protecting an abuser over believing women.
http://progressivearmy.com/2018/02/02/rose-mcgowan-worst-kind-feminism/
http://archive.md/b1vr8

The story has hit mumsnet
https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_b...ion-to-the-facts-about-andi-dier-rose-mcgowan
http://archive.md/5JLUS

LGBTQ Nation ran a story, no mention of the assaults committed by Dier.
https://www.lgbtqnation.com/2018/02/rose-mcgowan-berated-trans-woman-now-woman-speaking/
http://archive.md/QYgur

This is going everywhere, I'm watching the superbowl but I'll be editing in some links to this as I go along finding more people reacting.
https://thatlesbianintexas.wordpres...us-that-only-trans-women-are-allowed-to-rape/
http://archive.md/b8dMF

edit 1
More defenders focusing on muh TERFs instead of the pedophile
http://www.peacock-panache.com/2018/02/rose-mcgowan-transgender-33256.html
http://archive.md/ebMkX


----------



## Tempest (Feb 4, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> They're resorting to lying about Dier's age in order for it to be okay for him to creep on and assault young girls
> View attachment 375570
> View attachment 375571


notice they retweeted that
also:



they're 25 
http://archive.md/cqWQ1


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 4, 2018)

Maybe I am transphobic but until the trans community cleans house on its own, I will not allow men in dresses to invade women's spaces, and I sure as shit won't stand for them transplanting woman's experiences to people with actual ovaries.

And yeah, even if this guy was 16 when he was hitting on 13-year-olds (he wasn't, as @Tempest just showed), in most states, anything below 16 is statutory rape, so he was attempting to break the law even if that were true.


----------



## repentance (Feb 4, 2018)

/snow/ thread and archive link

https://lite.lolcow.farm/snow/res/492959.html

http://archive.md/JIONV

Pastebin link from /snow/ so we don't lose it when the thread sages.

https://pastebin.com/XHhGtnTD


----------



## Quack (Feb 4, 2018)

An admitted paedophile with a DSM-V chapter-length list of freakish and dangerous sexual turn ons based on power, dominance and humiliation, who spends his days getting up in girlface fetish costumes and claiming to be a "sex doll", has been accused of creeping on little girls. Move along folks, nothing to see here, just an alt-right/TERF smear campaign.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 4, 2018)

Wait, did they mention the "Smith Haven Mall Pedophile?"
That's been kind of an urban legend up here for almost a decade.

Christ, that's like less than a half hour drive, too.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Wait, did they mention the "Smith Haven Mall Pedophile?"
> That's been kind of an urban legend up here for almost a decade.
> 
> Christ, that's like less than a half hour drive, too.


We had one of those. He liked to have underaged prostitutes tie him up. One did so, then gagged him, and called the cops, then left before they got there. People were making jokes about it for weeks.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What highlights the fact that this is yet another sexual predator using trans identity as a shield is that he has this long, long diatribe in his own defense, almost all of which is entirely irrelevant. I mean, even if he really was getting raped by cishet men and women up to 90 times per hour as he claims, what relevance does that have to the allegations? How does getting death threats or whatever relate to his fondness for pubescent girls?



"Age is just a number" isn't exactly a defense when you're accused of being a pedo, so much as it is an admission.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Wait, did they mention the "Smith Haven Mall Pedophile?"
> That's been kind of an urban legend up here for almost a decade.
> 
> Christ, that's like less than a half hour drive, too.



Yeah, search twitter for "andi dier drugs" without the quotes and you'll find a poll about him that refers to him that way.  10+ people responded that he'd personally assaulted or harassed them, 10+ others said he'd done so to their friends.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 4, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> Yeah, search twitter for "andi dier drugs" without the quotes and you'll find a poll about him that refers to him that way.  10+ people responded that he'd personally assaulted or harassed them, 10+ others said he'd done so to their friends.


what a fucking menace!


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 4, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


>



Lmao, look at this bitch go off on someone who explicitly said they admire and don't judge her. Fuck you, Andi.

Also, I love how "LISTEN AND BELIEVE" is the modus operandi for the people in Andi's circle and progressives in general, and yet it seems as though her supporters aren't willing to listen to all of the girls who claim they've been molested/harassed by Andi. _Multiple_ girls have come out and made accusations against Andi, and yet people are making excuses for her. Fuck them, too.


----------



## Koochiching (Feb 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Wait, did they mention the "Smith Haven Mall Pedophile?"
> That's been kind of an urban legend up here for almost a decade.
> 
> Christ, that's like less than a half hour drive, too.



I don't really have my ear on the ground much to local happenings, so forgive me if I hadn't heard of the Smith Haven Mall Pedo, but can you give me the quick rundown?


----------



## repentance (Feb 4, 2018)

Tempest said:


> notice they retweeted that
> also:
> View attachment 375592
> they're 25
> http://archive.md/cqWQ1



I can't locate the tweet at the moment, but there was a Newsday journalist who tweeted that they'd checked and confirmed that Andi is currently 24.  Unfortunately, people who read that aren't going to check for themselves.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 4, 2018)

I would have said mid thirties. Why are lolcows so old looking?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 4, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Misgendering someone? For troons that's the ultimate sin. It does not look good for Andrew.


It's OPL level projection.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 4, 2018)

Koochiching said:


> I don't really have my ear on the ground much to local happenings, so forgive me if I hadn't heard of the Smith Haven Mall Pedo, but can you give me the quick rundown?



Like I said, urban legend, so take all this with the whole damned salt shaker.

The rumor goes that a few years back, around 2008 or so, there was a pedophile who struck repeatedly around the holidays. This led to a campaign of awareness being run at the mall, where all these notices were put up to please use common sense when alone and not to leave children unattended. This part I know was real; the notices were up fucking _everywhere_. There was a rumor that one of the culprits was on NY's sex offender registry, though no one knew how true that was or not.

Where things get muddy is that the Smith Haven Mall's had a fucking barrage of pedophilia and rape incidents happen since, including the rape of a 12-year-old in 2010. Since I don't have a timeframe for when this took place and don't really have any concrete evidence for any of the allegations against Andi, I can only provide so much info, but it does play well into what we've already seen from the deranged troon posse.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 4, 2018)

https://genderidentitywitch.tumblr....youre-such-a-chaser-andi-dier-the-only-reason
http://archive.md/z9x3z

@SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco was spotted on tumblr commenting on a post by this pedophile a while back.
Explain this to us Rani.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 4, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://genderidentitywitch.tumblr....youre-such-a-chaser-andi-dier-the-only-reason
> http://archive.md/z9x3z
> 
> @SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco was spotted on tumblr commenting on a post by this pedophile a while back.
> Explain this to us Rani.



Goddamnit, Rani, and you're one of the ones I had _respect_ for.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Goddamnit, Rani, and you're one of the ones I had _respect_ for.



The pedo shit only came up recently, apparently, as a response to the whole McGowan heckling debacle.  That article on the TERF site doesn't even mention it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 4, 2018)

The SJW reaction in a nutshell.

Also here's another reaction from a forum
http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/an-example-of-the-ladder-of-oppression-in-action.657645/
http://archive.md/Wcinr

And ResetEra is getting into somewhat of a civil war because some want to side with the pedophile because of being a "transphobia" victim, and others don't.
But the mods acknowledge the crimes, thankfully. However they are still perpetuating the false claim Rose said anything transphobis:


> *To be clear, excusing transphobia because the transphobe is a perceived "ally" is not acceptable and in the future will be treated the same as any other defense of transphobia.*
> 
> *What Andi Dier has done in her past is reprehensible – she deserves to go to prison and she deserves scrutiny. However, that does not absolve Rose McGowan of the statements she made in public. Please do not try to invalidate the questions that prompted those statements just because the questioner is a bad person.*



https://www.resetera.com/threads/ro...gument-with-trans-woman-at-book-signing.20699


Spoiler: archives of each page



http://archive.md/I4T6p (#1)
http://archive.md/4eRoD (#2)
http://archive.md/njuFt (#3)
http://archive.md/2TtjA (#4)
http://archive.md/NGK1a (#5)
http://archive.md/vl3GF (#6)
http://archive.md/qKgVx (#7)
http://archive.md/0cG9u (#
http://archive.md/hb0oW (#9)
http://archive.md/pxiuu (#10)
http://archive.md/gThkA (#11)
http://archive.md/yVfAJ (#12)
http://archive.md/4Ox4f (#13)
http://archive.md/a4v8p (#14)
http://archive.md/t89pf (#15)


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 4, 2018)

AnotherForumUser said:


> What is it with social justice "activists" like this being obsessed with rape? They constantly talk about it.


Because they're often rapists.

_>Projection of general guilt: Projection of a severe conscience is another form of defense, one which may be linked to the making of false accusations, personal or political._


----------



## repentance (Feb 4, 2018)

I honest to god don't even understand why "what have you done for trans women" is perceived as a valid question.  It's not something Oprah would be asked at a book signing.

Are there trans women in Hollywood who were sexually harassed by power brokers and/or denied roles because they didn't put out?  If so, why are they not coming forward?  Why are trans organisations not giving them a platform?


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Feb 4, 2018)

Ruin said:


> I would have said mid thirties. Why are lolcows so old looking?


They don't take care of themselves; hence why they look older than they actually are.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

repentance said:


> I honest to god don't even understand why "what have you done for trans women" is perceived as a valid question.  It's not something Oprah would be asked at a book signing.



It's a who gives a fuck question, like "what have you done for one-legged Albanian midgets?"  Who cares?


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 4, 2018)

repentance said:


> I honest to god don't even understand why "what have you done for trans women" is perceived as a valid question.  It's not something Oprah would be asked at a book signing.
> 
> Are there trans women in Hollywood who were sexually harassed by power brokers and/or denied roles because they didn't put out?  If so, why are they not coming forward?  Why are trans organisations not giving them a platform?


Absolutely none. The only time a Hollytroon spoke out about the whole thing, "she" was lamenting the fact that Weinstein's downfall would hurt "her" casting options.

But troons are true and honest women, who support women. Sure.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Feb 4, 2018)

Man,. I am getting some _serious_ Chloe Sagal vibes from Andi's demented, foul-mouthed ramblings about what a True and Honest Top Victim she is. Like Chloe, she brings up her torrid past and the supposedly endless string of rapes and sexual assaults she's apparently suffered as if they're something to be proud of (look what a delectable and totally passable specimen of womanhood I am!), to say nothing of shoehorned into every single conversation going at the earliest opportunity, whether it makes sense to bring them up or not. Like Chloe, she seems to think that they - along with her equally True and Honest minority status as a persecuted transwoman - excuse her from ever taking responsibility for anything ever, never mind her own shitty behavior, because I'M TRANS I'M TRANS I WAS RAPED AND DID I MENTION I WAS TRANS?!??? Like Chloe, she equates disagreement with silencing and censorship, and disapproval with violence and threats on her safety and life. And, like Chloe, she comes off as _absolutely batshit insane_ and not just unpleasant to be around, but actually downright dangerous.

*TL;DR: *6.5/10 Chloe Sagals: definite potential, but 'professional troon activist' persona is uninteresting. Could be improved with discovery of secret backyard wrestling past and/or shitty indie games.


----------



## repentance (Feb 4, 2018)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> Man,. I am getting some _serious_ Chloe Sagal vibes from Andi's demented, foul-mouthed ramblings about what a True and Honest Top Victim she is. Like Chloe, she brings up her torrid past and the supposedly endless string of rapes and sexual assaults she's apparently suffered as if they're something to be proud of (look what a delectable and totally passable specimen of womanhood I am!), to say nothing of shoehorned into every single conversation going at the earliest opportunity, whether it makes sense to bring them up or not. Like Chloe, she seems to think that they - along with her equally True and Honest minority status as a persecuted transwoman - excuse her from ever taking responsibility for anything ever, never mind her own shitty behavior, because I'M TRANS I'M TRANS I WAS RAPED AND DID I MENTION I WAS TRANS?‽?? And, like Chloe, she comes off as _absolutely batshit insane_ and not just unpleasant to be around, but actually downright dangerous. All that's missing are the shitty indie games, and at least those were bad enough to be funny.
> 
> 6.5/10 Chloe Sagals: there's definite potential, but needs a little more if it's going to really run.




Also like Chloe, she's fond of weed - despite claiming to have bipolar disorder.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> And, like Chloe, she comes off as _absolutely batshit insane_ and not just unpleasant to be around, but actually downright dangerous.



Chloe may be insane and a swindler, and may have threatened to murder people (even if those were people like John Flynt who deserve it), but so far as I know, is not a rapist of children.  So Chloe is several steps above this subhuman.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 4, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> Because they're often rapists.
> 
> _>Projection of general guilt: Projection of a severe conscience is another form of defense, one which may be linked to the making of false accusations, personal or political._



DARVO remains a thing.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Feb 5, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Chloe may be insane and a swindler, and may have threatened to murder people (even if those were people like John Flynt who deserve it), but so far as I know, is not a rapist of children.  So Chloe is several steps above this subhuman.


Very true. Chloe is ultimately just sad and ridiculous and, though being in her company is no doubt absolutely godawful, more pitiful than anything. This shitbag should just crawl back under the rock they emerged from and stay there. Ultimately, what separates this specimen from Chloe is that Chloe is actually funny and, all joking apart, I dearly hope they do not stick around shitting up the place for the next several years. Not when Nick Bate could do with the company.


----------



## MetalParakeet (Feb 5, 2018)

Why do people like this always have a million stories of being assaulted in public? Every one of them seems to have been groped or fondled or forcibly kissed on trains, in the street etc. Not only once but over and over again.

I have my doubts


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 5, 2018)

MetalParakeet said:


> Why do people like this always have a million stories of being assaulted in public? Every one of them seems to have been groped or fondled or forcibly kissed on trains, in the street etc. Not only once but over and over again.
> 
> I have my doubts


Ask yourself these questions: 

Have you ever seen these kinds of incidents happen once on the street or on public transit? 1:00 AM in a club? Sure. But in broad daylight? I've taken the subway and buses for years and you see aberrant behavior occasionally but it normally does not involve sexual assault.
Do these people consume vast amounts of media from Grorious Nippon, home of degenerate sexual assault pornography?


----------



## Positron (Feb 5, 2018)

MetalParakeet said:


> Why do people like this always have a million stories of being assaulted in public? Every one of them seems to have been groped or fondled or forcibly kissed on trains, in the street etc. Not only once but over and over again.
> 
> I have my doubts



He literally says being forced to have sex is his fantasy, and I'm sure this applies to many of the Rats as well.
View attachment 375426


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 5, 2018)

MetalParakeet said:


> Every one of them seems to have been groped or fondled or forcibly kissed on trains,


It's not forceable if I want it. Maybe I like it rough


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Feb 5, 2018)

There are no words strong enough to convey how happy I am to know that, no matter what he does, he will NEVER be a woman.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 5, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> It's not forceable if I want it. Maybe I like it rough



You just want to shove your tentacles up his nose


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

Cross post.

The rat king tails are entangling.  Andi liked Greta's latest e-begging post on FB.


----------



## ZG 241 (Feb 5, 2018)

repentance said:


> Cross post.
> 
> The rat king tails are entangling.  Andi liked Greta's latest e-begging post on FB.
> 
> View attachment 375984View attachment 375986



Jesus. The only way they could get me to donate is if the money is going to FFS for Nono.

To stay on topic: Very happy seeing the mall pedo's Karma slap him in the face like a dead fish.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 5, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> You just want to shove your tentacles up his nose



you're not wrong


----------



## Done (Feb 5, 2018)

This thread is morbidly fascinating, it's like we're watching the origin story of a Rat King member.


----------



## SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco (Feb 5, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://genderidentitywitch.tumblr....youre-such-a-chaser-andi-dier-the-only-reason
> http://archive.md/z9x3z
> 
> @SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco was spotted on tumblr commenting on a post by this pedophile a while back.
> Explain this to us Rani.



lol  that's embarrassing... "tw4tw4life"oh my god shut up old me

That post is from like four and a half years ago. These allegations appeared out of nowhere two days ago. Like, you can look up pages of stuff on Andi on like Gender Identity Watch and there's no mention of them. This wasn't available knowledge.

Anyway for what it's worth I haven't interacted with her in like four years because of racist shit she's said and her tendency to call everyone she disagrees with "bricks" and tell them to kill themselves.

Four and a half years ago I was only out a couple years myself and pretty naive about things. I used to be pretty proud about exclusively dating trans women, now I just date men mostly. Not a whole lot about that post applies to how I feel now or my current perspective.

So yeah, pretty embarrassing.


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

neural said:


> This thread is morbidly fascinating, it's like we're watching the origin story of a Rat King member.



It's even more intriguing because some of the people intertwined with the Rat King believe Andi to be an abuser.  She could prove to be a divisive figure.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)

We’re in full ebegging mode now 



 

Also:


----------



## ZG 241 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wasn't he all about "slaying while walking down the street in a tight dress", which in some mysterious SJW way makes him a superior victim? How so you can't make a stable living that way? How so screeching about nazis does not get you a job? Welcome to your idea of being a woman, Andi. Hope you enjoy it. Talk of being hoisted with your own petard.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 5, 2018)

CatParty said:


> We’re in full ebegging mode now
> 
> View attachment 376006
> 
> ...



....Of fucking _course_ she's an ANTIFA supporter.

Hope you didn't put away the Johnny Walker.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Fareal (Feb 5, 2018)

They're always about to be LITERALLY KILLED when they get called on their bullshit, aren't they


----------



## heathercho (Feb 5, 2018)

Fareal said:


> They're always about to be LITERALLY KILLED when they get called on their bullshit, aren't they



Yet, sadly, none of them ever seem to literally get "literally killed". Instead they keep popping up like useless, screeching weeds.


----------



## Positron (Feb 5, 2018)

Every one of them is ALWAYS on the verge of "losing housing" doesn't he?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

Positron said:


> Every one of them is ALWAYS on the verge of "losing housing" doesn't he?



Losing housing, getting killed, getting beat, starving to death with nothing to eat.  

Then again, if she's living in NYC she's most likely living in a single room that you pay by the week/month (cash in hand, no lease) or a bunk in a room where you're still paying by the week.  

It's constant drama.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Losing housing, getting killed, getting beat, starving to death with nothing to eat.
> 
> Then again, if she's living in NYC she's most likely living in a single room that you pay by the week/month (cash in hand, no lease) or a bunk in a room where you're still paying by the week.
> 
> It's constant drama.



East New York is a ghetto. He lives there for the super cheap rent in comparison to the rest of the city. 
https://www.addressreport.com/blog/safest-neighborhoods-in-nyc-most-dangerous-neighborhoods-in-nyc/


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 5, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 376014



Oh, _fuck you._ TERFs and the alt-right had nothing to do with the accusations. There is no “child rape propaganda machine.” People are calling you out because actual women and girls have been speaking up about their experiences with you. According to them, there was nothing consensual about what you did to them.


----------



## Fareal (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's the thing.

Its transphobia that is LITERALLY KILLING trans women if any trans woman's story of sexual assault is not immediately 100% listened to and believed.

But the stories of little girls are to be unquestioningly dismissed out of hand as lies, propaganda and whatever other type of calumny you choose if those stories involve a predator who is trans.

There is no group on this fucking planet who are more disbelieved, silenced and pilloried when they try to speak up than little girls.

"Listen and believe" and "MeToo" don't apply to little girls. They are just to shut the fuck up because they don't understand that those who prey on them are more important, more special, more oppressed than them. More worthy of being heard. More worthy of protection.

I don't want to hear shrieking about "what have you done for trans women". I want to hear what modern activism is doing for little girls.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

Honestly the allegations are not new.  The shenanigans at the mall have been an ongoing thing with Andi for YEARS.  Who just "hangs out" at a shopping center anyway?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Honestly the allegations are not new.  The shenanigans at the mall have been an ongoing thing with Andi for YEARS.  Who just "hangs out" at a shopping center anyway?



Roy Moore?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm hoping this is just visible enough to catch a big reporter's eye.  I'm probably optimistic.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 5, 2018)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> I'm hoping this is just visible enough to catch a big reporter's eye.  I'm probably optimistic.


it's the pinned tweet on rose mcgowans twitter profile (the abuse allegations, not KF). No one in the media gives a shit. Even the federalist article doesn't mention that he is a pedo. Lots of crazy troon shit is totally untouched by the national media. Trans serial killer donna Perry, transactivist Dana rivers triple homicide, etc. if it makes troons look bad no one wants to do it right now. Anyway, reading Brave right now and I'm about 80% sure McGowan will go full terf in the next year. Probably wouldn't have without the incident w and dier tbh.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2018)

repentance said:


> Cross post.
> 
> The rat king tails are entangling.  Andi liked Greta's latest e-begging post on FB.
> 
> View attachment 375984View attachment 375986



I can't get over how Pajeet looks like he has fucking leprosy.

Also I'd love to see Andi and Wes and the rest of the child molester brigade move off to Troontown in voluntary self-exile.



Karl_der_Grosse said:


> I'm hoping this is just visible enough to catch a big reporter's eye.  I'm probably optimistic.



They have their marching orders and they're that if a troon outright rapes a child right in front of them, they're to ignore it.


----------



## tbl101 (Feb 5, 2018)

He posted another tweet about how he was probably going to be dead soon and then he went private.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 5, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> you're not wrong


There's a market for mtf/goo(great old one) porn. Hop on that train now!



tbl101 said:


> He posted another tweet about how he was probably going to be dead soon and then he went private.


If I was in mortal danger, I wouldn't be fucking tweeting about it! I'd be busy trying to save my ass. Once I was safe, I might talk about it. But not when I'm in harm's way.

Having heroes is bad kids, you'll always end up disappointed.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

tbl101 said:


> He posted another tweet about how he was probably going to be dead soon and then he went private.



Tango down on Facebook, too.


----------



## Quack (Feb 5, 2018)

CatParty said:


>



"Losing housing puts me at risk for violence, rape and being forced back into sex work" takes a rather different cast when you cross-reference with his alarming paraphilias. Labour saving tweets from Andy as he e-begs with one hand and pounds his hormone-addled pecker with the other.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

Who is Joseph Reitberger?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 5, 2018)

Maybe an alias or someone accepting donations on his behalf for some reason?


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 5, 2018)

tbl101 said:


> He posted another tweet about how he was probably going to be dead soon and then he went private.


Scared of open criticism?


----------



## Pony Horn (Feb 5, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Who is Joseph Reitberger?
> 
> View attachment 376283


Something tells me it's this guy.

Edit: archive


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)

From 2015


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 5, 2018)

From Twitter.


----------



## homonculus (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm surprised he didn't tell Rose McGowan to kill herself.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

They've been schooled and repeatedly informed about discretion and keeping behavior low-key. 
 I guess that lesson didn't sink through.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 5, 2018)

Twitter is now on lockdown.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 5, 2018)

If he's got enough saved for a month of rent in NYC, that's plenty to get a shared housing situation somewhere in flyover country.  Except he'd probably rape them.


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> If he's got enough saved for a month of rent in NYC, that's plenty to get a shared housing situation somewhere in flyover country.  Except he'd probably rape them.



If your lease is about to end and you're going to be looking for new accommodation in the next couple of weeks, perhaps it's not a good time to make a public spectacle of yourself.

He should just move to La Troona.  If he's got a month's rent saved, he can probably afford his own shipping container.


----------



## MarissaXD (Feb 5, 2018)

Andi is a true liability that seemingly even amongst transgender people is viewed with disdain due to the accusations. What does that say about the actions and accusations that exist? It speaks volumes.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 5, 2018)

CatParty said:


> From 2015
> 
> View attachment 376317 View attachment 376318 View attachment 376319 View attachment 376320



Well, Andi's not exactly a looker herself...


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> Except he'd probably rape them.



He can try that out here.   Except he'll end up in some grain elevator or under a haystack for a while....til they find what's left of him.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)

Pony Horn said:


> Something tells me it's this guy.
> 
> Edit: archive


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 5, 2018)

A month's rent in NYC will get you about three months in Oklahoma, more if you're willing to live out in banjo country. He should move there. The firearms laws are very loose, and he can load up on firepower since he's in constant fear for his life. A transgendered Rambo. A tranbo, if you will.

EDIT: If I could draw, I'd do a Tranbo comic in a heartbeat. I've been called a homophobe because I refused to have sex with a gay man even though I'm straight. As a ranking member of the heteronormative white cis male hierarchy, I have to oppress a certain amount of minority groups or I get fined.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 5, 2018)

homonculus said:


> I'm surprised he didn't tell Rose McGowan to kill herself.


Might be because Rose looks like she died some time around 2010 and everyone forgot to bury her.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 5, 2018)

His point about creating a witch hunt over a 2-3 year age difference is utter bullshit, because when you’re talking about kids, 2-3 years actually is important. A 12-year-old is at a completely different level of maturity from a 15-year-old, who’s completely different from an 18-year-old. That’s why the age of consent exists. Perverts like Andi think it’s just there to spoil their fun.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 5, 2018)

Petition to nick name this one Tranny Roy Moore.


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> His point about creating a witch hunt over a 2-3 year age difference is utter bullshit, because when you’re talking about kids, 2-3 years actually is important. A 12-year-old is at a completely different level of maturity from a 15-year-old, who’s completely different from an 18-year-old. That’s why the age of consent exists. Perverts like Andi think it’s just there to spoil their fun.



Not to mention that 8 years ago he was 17.  17 year olds know damned well that they can't just go around feeling up young girls in shopping malls and taking them to the woods to get them stoned.  He crossed that line multiple times with multiple girls.  That kind of predation isn't accidental.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2018)

Surtur said:


> Petition to nick name this one Tranny Roy Moore.



Troy Moore


----------



## Angry New Ager (Feb 5, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> His point about creating a witch hunt over a 2-3 year age difference is utter bullshit, because when you’re talking about kids, 2-3 years actually is important. A 12-year-old is at a completely different level of maturity from a 15-year-old, who’s completely different from an 18-year-old. That’s why the age of consent exists. Perverts like Andi think it’s just there to spoil their fun.


He's also pretending that his encounters at 17 or 18 with 11- to 13-year-old girls were not just normal, but consensual--not predatory, with no pressure or intimidation used, and that he didn't actually commit sexual assault on unwilling victims who were still children. Andy has said on his Ask that he's 6'1", and in the group photo posted just upthread he's a giant compared to his companions. Even if he wasn't that tall at 17, he was still a lot bigger than the girls he was harassing and assaulting--he was the size of a grown man. Trying to pretend this was all just "kids being kids" is ludicrous. 

And yeah, there's a huge difference between a 13-year-old and a 17-year-old. At 13, I saw 17-year-olds as practically adults. At 17, I saw 13-year-olds as silly kids. Seventeen-year-olds going after 13-year-olds _is_ fucked up, no matter how he tries to handwave it into insignificance.


----------



## heathercho (Feb 5, 2018)

Every time he says he's like "literally about to be raped for the 10812901709727 time that second" someone should show him this - 



 

Archive

I don't know why he bothers with all the titles in his profile either. "Repulsive Faggot" should suffice.

Also, just because opinions from men like this never get old...


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 5, 2018)

Angry New Ager said:


> He's also pretending that his encounters at 17 or 18 with 11- to 13-year-old girls were not just normal, but consensual--not predatory, with no pressure or intimidation used, and that he didn't actually commit sexual assault on unwilling victims who were still children. Andy has said on his Ask that he's 6'1", and in the group photo posted just upthread he's a giant compared to his companions. Even if he wasn't that tall at 17, he was still a lot bigger than the girls he was harassing and assaulting--he was the size of a grown man. Trying to pretend this was all just "kids being kids" is ludicrous.
> 
> And yeah, there's a huge difference between a 13-year-old and a 17-year-old. At 13, I saw 17-year-olds as practically adults. At 17, I saw 13-year-olds as silly kids. Seventeen-year-olds going after 13-year-olds _is_ fucked up, no matter how he tries to handwave it into insignificance.


I would be suspicious of an almost adult talking to a barely-teenager. And even if he was their age, the things his victims are describing are sexual assault. Age doesn't matter. It's wrong, period.


heathercho said:


> Every time he says he's like "literally about to be raped for the 10812901709727 time that second" someone should show him this -
> 
> View attachment 376464
> 
> ...


And this is why the TERFs are right in this instance.


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

heathercho said:


>



Because women never get murdered simply for being women.

Oh, wait.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 5, 2018)

And with that, I'm thinking Andi, like many sexual predators, has NPD.


----------



## Positron (Feb 5, 2018)

Protip: if you don't want people to murder you for your penis, don't pretend to be a woman.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I would be suspicious of an almost adult talking to a barely-teenager. And even if he was their age, the things his victims are describing are sexual assault. Age doesn't matter. It's wrong, period.



He's the best recent example of the phenomenon of "troon out as a get out of being a child molester free card."  The fact that other troons will immediately leap to the defense of a serial child molester pretty much speaks for itself.

Don't let any of these freaks near children.


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> And with that, I'm thinking Andi, like many sexual predators, has NPD.



He claims to have bipolar disorder on his bio.  The delusions of importance would be consistent with either.

It's interesting to note that some of the old tweets about his behaviour refer to him as "Andi"- suggesting that he'd already trooned out at the time the events occurred.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Feb 5, 2018)

Positron said:


> Protip: if you don't want people to murder you for your penis, don't pretend to be a woman.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 5, 2018)

repentance said:


> He claims to have bipolar disorder on his bio.  The delusions of importance would be consistent with either.
> 
> It's interesting to note that some of the old tweets about his behaviour refer to him as "Andi"- suggesting that he'd already trooned out at the time the events occurred.


Yeah, but his delusions of grandeur seems persistent. When you're off a manic cycle, you realize you aren't special. If you immediately downcycle into depression, you feel worthless. He doesn't seem to present symptoms of that. Maybe he doesn't tweet when he's depressed? I dunno.


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 5, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> He's the best recent example of the phenomenon of "troon out as a get out of being a child molester free card."  The fact that other troons will immediately leap to the defense of a serial child molester pretty much speaks for itself.
> 
> Don't let any of these freaks near children.


Latest research on pedos suggests that many of them construct a female persona to cope with the guilt of diddling kids. Don't ask me why they jump through mental hoops and don't just stop diddling kids and repent, 'cause troons be troonin. 
But IMO that's a decent psychiatric explanation as to why so many troons troon out after accidentally sticking their feminine penises into unwilling cissies.


----------



## repentance (Feb 5, 2018)

Someone hijacked his tumblr name.








His FB is still active and his Twitter is still protected.

fwiw, Greta and Andi are FB friends and Greta posted on Andi's timeline last year.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 6, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 376363 View attachment 376364



Is it just me or does Dier _always_ look high as fuck?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 6, 2018)

repentance said:


> If your lease is about to end and you're going to be looking for new accommodation in the next couple of weeks, perhaps it's not a good time to make a public spectacle of yourself.
> 
> He should just move to La Troona.  If he's got a month's rent saved, he can probably afford his own shipping container.



I have a feeling that the fact he knew he wouldn't have a place to stay very soon is _exactly why _he made a scene.  Nothing gets people to the Patreon/GFM quicker than a publicity stunt, or at least that's the troon logic.


----------



## repentance (Feb 6, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> I have a feeling that the fact he knew he wouldn't have a place to stay very soon is _exactly why _he made a scene.  Nothing gets people to the Patreon/GFM quicker than a publicity stunt, or at least that's the troon logic.



I've been reading his old FB posts and there were all kinds of dramas with his (technically his "girlfriend's") accommodation last year.  They were accessing housing through Bailey House, which offers supported accommodation for people living with HIV/AIDS.  One of their programmes is for youth, so it's possible that the girlfriend has aged out of the programme.  Or that the programme just got sick of the dramas.








The "girlfriend's" FB page shows her to be an equally dramatic drama whore.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 6, 2018)

If the boyfriend aged out of the program, that explains the "we were attacked with a bat, please pity us and send funds" moment of 2017.


----------



## repentance (Feb 6, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> If the boyfriend aged out of the program, that explains the "we were attacked with a bat, please pity us and send funds" moment of 2017.



They had an unbelievable amount of "please pity us and send funds" moments last year.  This is one of the more manipulative moments.  The girlfriend looks like utter shit because she had complications with her SRS and needed skin grafts, but no-one who responded realised that because the post was meant to imply something else.


----------



## ZG 241 (Feb 6, 2018)

repentance said:


> I've been reading his old FB posts and there were all kinds of dramas with his (technically his "girlfriend's") accommodation last year.  They were accessing housing through Bailey House, which offers supported accommodation for people living with HIV/AIDS.  One of their programmes is for youth, so it's possible that the girlfriend has aged out of the programme.  Or that the programme just got sick of the dramas.
> 
> View attachment 376577View attachment 376578
> 
> ...



Like Donald Trump = everyone who doesn't enable my insane ravings.

On the topic of Andi being bipolar: bipolar is often a cop-out, a softer way of saying, but actually a misdiagnosis, of an incurable cluster B mess, who'll never stop fucking up his own life, and who'll fuck up the lives of anyone who goes anywhere near him. 

And I love how in his profile picture he makes himself look like some delicate waif like Jenny Flowers, when he's the ogre type of troon, a lot more like Greta, huge, violent, and not that likely to be successful in sex work, because come on now. No shit customers who hire him based on his profile pic will be less than ecstatic when the overgrown, sallow-skinned troll in a mossgreen fluffy cardigan shows up.


----------



## Sketch (Feb 6, 2018)

So it's people like this troll (i mean that in the worst way possible.) That inspired the quotes at the top of each page?


----------



## Guro Vidaro-san (Feb 6, 2018)

tbl101 said:


> He posted another tweet about how he was probably going to be dead soon and then he went private.



I made a new account just to say this, but I actually raged at how manipulative this is and how obvious it makes it that Andi is an abusive narcissist. His "friends" and "supporters" are probably pulling their hair out right now, gravely concerned for his safety when he's probably just hitting the bong and torrenting more sissy hypno.

What has been really surprising me about this cow is not only his disgusting past, but how predictable his behavior has been. I think we are getting closer to establishing a model of how Rat Kings behave, how they strategically manipulate obnoxious but at least well-meaning SJWs into subservient ass-kissing, how they cover their tracks every step of the way and make poor tortured heroes out of fucking monsters (i.e. themselves).

I've counseled many people with abusive partners (social worker here) and they've shown me chat logs with them and their way of communicating, specifically in a situation which threatens them has become quite predictable. They take you on a rollercoaster of personal struggle and victimization, constantly changing between different stories of their past suffering so that you, the one who has actually been wronged, now are feeling sorry for _them_. What Andi is doing with his twitter is quite interesting because he's talking to multiple people and it's paired with virtue signaling via hashtags, so a typical tweet is like "Can't believe I am being forced to defend myself against these accusations when I as a #trans #woman #GirlsLikeUs have been #raped multiple times #DayofRememberance #DayofVisibility"

And he just makes tweet after tweet like this. The hashtags are like store displays that slow you (the bleeding heart SJW) down. "Oh the trans day of rememberance, she's just a poor trans woman, she wouldn't hurt a fly... "

Reading through the tweets one after the other it really is obvious how everything is calculated, how he uses barrages of tweets like THAAD, neutralizing MULTIPLE ACCOUNTS OF CHILD MOLESTATION FROM A DISPARATE GROUP OF YOUNG GIRLS WHO ARE JUST MEETING FOR THE FIRST TIME through sheer _distraction_.

It's disgusting. There's no other word I can think of.



DrJonesHat said:


> And with that, I'm thinking Andi, like many sexual predators, has NPD.



Undeniably.



Jaimas said:


> Is it just me or does Dier _always_ look high as fuck?



Because he has roped in a mini-cult which just gives him money to sit around and smoke weed all day. Oh yeah and do "activism"

Many people in this thread are incredulous at the "constant drama" in Andi's life but it doesn't surprise me at all. And a good 75% - no - 90% of it is likely unadulterated BS straight from the dude's ass. These people have no shame. They will use serious crises such as rape, suicide, the death of a friend, as weapons and tools. They will rattle them off like a laundry list and get right to your emotional core on a subconscious level. By the time you've heard their 3rd or 4th rape story you forget that they, themselves, have multiple rape accusations against them.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 6, 2018)

You know, it's rare we encounter someone who maked Bex seem likable by comparison.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 6, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Is it just me or does Dier _always_ look high as fuck?



Dier _IS_ always high as fuck.  He has said it himself on his Ask page - he doesn't remember many people "because weed".


----------



## Wallace (Feb 6, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> Latest research on pedos suggests that many of them construct a female persona to cope with the guilt of diddling kids. Don't ask me why they jump through mental hoops and don't just stop diddling kids and repent, 'cause troons be troonin.
> But IMO that's a decent psychiatric explanation as to why so many troons troon out after accidentally sticking their feminine penises into unwilling cissies.



Do you have a source on this?

I'm forming a theory in my head of the transgender self as a narcissist's false self. This might be another data point in my favor.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 6, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> They have their marching orders and they're that if a troon outright rapes a child right in front of them, they're to ignore it.



I disagree.  While I think the media looks at troons as a good, cheap way to provide circus - aside from using proper pronouns they don't care.  And they do report things as they are.  

That trannie serial killer, for instance.  After I saw her name mentioned here, I went and looked her up.  That was definitely a media gold mine.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 6, 2018)

https://archive.md/QCwsG
just some alt-right photoshops of pacifiers and shit


----------



## SwattedKat (Feb 6, 2018)

That picture of the SRS complications is fucked up. Way to manipulate people into thinking they were raped.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 6, 2018)

CatParty said:


> https://archive.md/QCwsG
> just some alt-right photoshops of pacifiers and shit



I met her once.  She was a tall motherfucker, and kinda beer-barrel stocky, too.


----------



## Video Games (Feb 6, 2018)

"threaten you with guns and 'blood ties'"

Is it just me, or is Andi trying to imply something about this woman's race here? But a staunch fighter of "white feminism" would never!!!


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 6, 2018)

Video Games said:


> "threaten you with guns and 'blood ties'"
> 
> Is it just me, or is Andi trying to imply something about this woman's race here? But a staunch fighter of "white feminism" would never!!!



Yeah, it was some Puertorican trannie who was living in the same apartment as the girlfriend (ex girlfriend, now) .  The gf (also a trannie) was a "model" and the three of them were having constant bickering.  

And of course Andi was doing a lot of goading at the puerto-rican trannie and videorecording on her cellphone for posting on Facebook.   A lovely shitshow.


----------



## lolcow field researcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Do you have a source on this?
> 
> I'm forming a theory in my head of the transgender self as a narcissist's false self. This might be another data point in my favor.


I have the same theory. basically can be compared to their pseudo bisexuality; because there is no core self, there is no true sexuality, and because there is no core and they construct false selves, many of them just end up adopting female based false selves.  they don't TRULY have sex dysphoria. what they have is eternal incongruence with their self image, which can feel dysphoric in many ways.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 6, 2018)

lolcow field researcher said:


> what they have is eternal incongruence with their self image, which can feel dysphoric in many ways.



It doesn't excuse their pedophilia.  Once you get to that point, it's a problem.


----------



## Wallace (Feb 6, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> It doesn't excuse their pedophilia.  Once you get to that point, it's a problem.



Narcissism and pedophilia go hand in hand. The cornerstone of narcissism is lack of empathy. The narcissist sees others as objects, not people. The child is an object to be used for them. Likewise, narcissists do not see or realize the impact their behavior has on others; they blame the victim. All people with narcissism are not sex offenders and pedophiles, but child sex offenders often display narcissist traits.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 6, 2018)

lolcow field researcher said:


> I have the same theory. basically can be compared to their pseudo bisexuality; because there is no core self, there is no true sexuality, and because there is no core and they construct false selves, many of them just end up adopting female based false selves.  they don't TRULY have sex dysphoria. what they have is eternal incongruence with their self image, which can feel dysphoric in many ways.


i know the occurrence of NPD is high in these types, usually it just results in a hilarious lack of self awareness and rage over trivial slights, delusions of grandeur, etc but molesting people over and over crosses the line into sociopathy (ASPD). He has few instances of being hilariously full of himself, instead its non stop appeals to pity and attempts to scam or harm others. It reminds me of donna Perry, who trooned out in a rather calculated move to confuse police looking for a male serial killer (worked for several years btw), and secure a spot in women's prison in the event of being caught (he's there now). The dude that stole from pdx women's march and fled to Canada strikes me that way too. I don't feel confident that any of them are genuinely transsexual, just taking advantage of things the way sociopaths always do. Andi likely knows he is gonna serve time for something eventually. 


I havent had the chance to search the thread, but andi was a part of a mob of internet troons who got a gay man fired from an lgbt org because he didnt like being labeled cis. Daily kos has his side of the story, i can find it and link later today if its been undiscovered.


I absolutely agree about the false self of a lot of troon narcissists being an unrealistic expectation of what transition will bring.  If the research is ever allowed to be done, I can't wait to read it.​


----------



## Berserker Armor (Feb 6, 2018)

you are a white "woman" dont go slinging around "white cis supremecy" when also




this is some new age shit between trooning and


Spoiler: u will never believe your eyes



:autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism:



EDIT cuz  i just saw this piece of info:



soryu said:


> She's got a race fetish, too. The posts she liked on her Tumblr were filled with interracial porn and very young looking porn girls.







explains a lot with the "dead transgender sisters" thing  with most of them being reported to be black/mixed/of color and yelling about white cis feminists, shes trying to suck up to black women to be an "Ally to WOC" but really Andi is not just a woman fetish haver shes a Black women fetish haver too. trying to get brownie points and non-"ghetto" black girl friend whos hopefully not underage?


----------



## lolcow field researcher (Feb 6, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> It doesn't excuse their pedophilia.  Once you get to that point, it's a problem.



I never said it does nor would I ever claim that. 



sperginity said:


> i know the occurrence of NPD is high in these types, usually it just results in a hilarious lack of self awareness and rage over trivial slights, delusions of grandeur, etc but molesting people over and over crosses the line into sociopathy (ASPD). He has few instances of being hilariously full of himself, instead its non stop appeals to pity and attempts to scam or harm others. It reminds me of donna Perry, who trooned out in a rather calculated move to confuse police looking for a male serial killer (worked for several years btw), and secure a spot in women's prison in the event of being caught (he's there now). The dude that stole from pdx women's march and fled to Canada strikes me that way too. I don't feel confident that any of them are genuinely transsexual, just taking advantage of things the way sociopaths always do. Andi likely knows he is gonna serve time for something eventually.
> 
> 
> I havent had the chance to search the thread, but andi was a part of a mob of internet troons who got a gay man fired from an lgbt org because he didnt like being labeled cis. Daily kos has his side of the story, i can find it and link later today if its been undiscovered.
> ...



I don't personally recognize firm distinctions between the two, but consider them on a spectrum that is circular rather than linear. I would say that repeatedly molesting people doesn't disqualify narcissism and suggest ASPD because I think that's exactly what many narcs do. but overall we're on the same page here and your post has many good points. I think we can all agree that whatever you call it, this guy has no empathy and dangerously aggrandized self obsession.


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 6, 2018)

berserkerarmor said:


> View attachment 376923
> you are a white "woman" dont go slinging around "white cis supremecy" when also
> 
> 
> ...


"Bawww 28 dead sisters"

Can this troon into math at all? Because that's an obscenely low homicide mortality rate.


----------



## Berserker Armor (Feb 6, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> "Bawww 28 dead sisters"
> 
> Can this troon into math at all? Because that's an obscenely low homicide mortality rate.


exactly and also.. more transgender people ATTEMPT to kill themselves then they are murdered it seems 



> a quote from the trevor project stats page
> In a national study, 40% of transgender adults reported having made a suicide attempt. 92% of these individuals reported having attempted suicide before the age of 25
> source for the stat


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 6, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Do you have a source on this?
> 
> I'm forming a theory in my head of the transgender self as a narcissist's false self. This might be another data point in my favor.


I'll try to minimize the amount of autism here and just quote the popsci articles that digest the actual science. This is from 2011:

_Judith Becker, a psychiatrist and professor at the University of Arizona—who has evaluated more than a thousand pedophiles—conducts this kind of therapy. She commonly asks her patients to consider how old they felt when they were engaging in sexual acts with kids. For some, she says, this question has been an “aha moment,” helping them realize that, in their involvement with children, they’ve actually regarded themselves as being of the same age as their victims. During these encounters, Becker said, it’s as if they slipped back to a much earlier phase in their own development—or perhaps never graduated beyond it in the first place._

Your theory about narcissism may apply here because narcissists and sociopaths avoid responsibility by compartmentalizing (selectively turning off their empathy through rationalization). The article mentions it as one of the mechanisms through which pedos avoid guilt and accountability. There's also some juicy stuff about white matter deficits and being literally exceptional, something that's been observed in troons.

This is from a recent research in 2016:

_The researchers found that they were on the right track. “Autopedophilia was common among pedohebephilic participants: 233 (49.1%) reported feeling at least mildly sexually aroused when they imagine being a child or having a child’s body.” That means that almost half of the participants had confirmed having feelings of autopedophilia, and that a lot of pedophiles aren’t just attracted to kids, they’re attracted to themselves as kids.
Clearly, autopedophilia among pedophiles is common. On top of that, the subjects’ pedophilia often matched their autopedophilia. For example, all of the pedophiles that were attracted to the idea of themselves as girls were also attracted to girls or both genders. For those who liked the idea of themselves as a boy, only 15.5 were attracted to girls, while the rest were attracted to boys or both.
_
Apparently, many pedophiles are effectively troons. There's also some research proving that pedos are usually lying when they claim a history of being molested. 
TL;DR lots of shit to explain this entire subforum.


----------



## NimertiS (Feb 6, 2018)

>be a male cis white pedo
>pretend to be a poor trans
>avoid jail
>harass famous rape victims
...
> PROFIT


----------



## Video Games (Feb 6, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Yeah, it was some Puertorican trannie who was living in the same apartment as the girlfriend (ex girlfriend, now) .


From the way he had described the "transphobia" perpetrated by the roommate, I had assumed the roommate was female, . Still, guess how completely surprised I totally am that a man was the only person who would choose to live with these men.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 6, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> Absolutely none. The only time a Hollytroon spoke out about the whole thing, "she" was lamenting the fact that Weinstein's downfall would hurt "her" casting options.



Sorry if I’m late on this one, but if we’re talking about the general #metoo movement, don’t forget that Jeffrey Tambor was accused of sexual harassment and inappropriate comments by a trans assistant for Transparent.


----------



## niggers (Feb 6, 2018)

View attachment 376923



i learned from richard to never get my hopes up in these kind of situations.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 6, 2018)

From Feb. 2nd, lots of RRRREEEEs in the replies, some rat kings are still chimping at her for the tweet. https://twitter.com/rosemcgowan/status/959602928754536450
































Cthulhu said:


> Both are complete tards and need to be laughed at
> 
> lol
> View attachment 375421


​"probably hacked"


----------



## Surtur (Feb 6, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> I'll try to minimize the amount of autism here and just quote the popsci articles that digest the actual science. This is from 2011:
> 
> _Judith Becker, a psychiatrist and professor at the University of Arizona—who has evaluated more than a thousand pedophiles—conducts this kind of therapy. She commonly asks her patients to consider how old they felt when they were engaging in sexual acts with kids. For some, she says, this question has been an “aha moment,” helping them realize that, in their involvement with children, they’ve actually regarded themselves as being of the same age as their victims. During these encounters, Becker said, it’s as if they slipped back to a much earlier phase in their own development—or perhaps never graduated beyond it in the first place._
> 
> ...



Ive read up on these and Im not certain it supports your point. ETII _is_ debatable as a topic, and while worth looking into, all these really reads is that pedophiles, at least on a subconscious level, view themselves as children. Although that would explain those stupid fucking binkie pics, so what do I know.



Hellfire said:


> From Feb. 2nd, lots of RRRREEEEs in the replies, some rat kings are still chimping at her for the tweet. https://twitter.com/rosemcgowan/status/959602928754536450
> 
> View attachment 377060
> 
> ...



Rose is desperately trying to out-cow Troy Moore here, but thats a difficult task.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "probably hacked"
> View attachment 377072



Christ these people are blindingly fucking stupid.


----------



## heathercho (Feb 6, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> From Feb. 2nd, lots of RRRREEEEs in the replies, some rat kings are still chimping at her for the tweet. https://twitter.com/rosemcgowan/status/959602928754536450
> 
> View attachment 377060
> 
> ...



Again, it's *men* telling women basically to "shut the fuck up, bitches and get back in the kitchen". Such allies! Much Progression!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 6, 2018)

>


He spells his name Toni with an "I"! Clearly, he's a woman, you TERF shitfaces!


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 6, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> https://archive.md/Z5nC
> https://web.archive.org/web/20180203022004/https://ask.fm/deercr0ssing



From the ask.fm:


> *What do you think about the Kaitlyn Hunt case? Not personally a fan of Femitheist's purely law based opinion, and I much prefer TYT's more nuanced discussion, though Ana Kasparian's observation that Kaitlyn is young and innocent-looking therefore can't be "a threat to society" is utterly ridiculous!*
> over 1 year ago
> 
> The fact that a girl had a consensual relationship with someone she went to high school with shouldn't be a place for anyone's opinion or judicial action. Am I the only person who sees the hypocrisy? What was Kaitlyn Hunt's biggest crime? She hooked up with her girlfriend who happened to be 3-4 years younger, who completely vocalizes her consent, and we want to put her in JAIL!? Not to mention the fact that this is perpetuated by the parent's homophobic intolerance that's state-endorsed by this case. Not to mention the fact that, at one point, her relationship was legal; until logistics of her 18th birthday fucked that up. Literally overnight her sexual relationship with her girlfriend became illegal. We're the criminals. The fact that we rip young people from their home all the time because of a logistical mismatch of numbers. We put these draconian rules on peaceful actions with violent force. Our own government sacrifices 36 civilian causalities using drone strikes to kill one terrorist. The same government who racially profiles a populace and locks them up for drugs that have beneficial attributes, the new Jim Crow. The same government who isn't intelligent, progressive, and democratic enough to recognize same-sex marriage. We're breed from a legacy of state-endorsed slavery, racism, patriarchy, scientific ignorance & moral apathy. Who the fuck is the government to decide who's love is wrong? Who the fuck are us, hypocritically materialistic ideologues, to rave in the captivity of someone's freedom? She's a human being. A fucking human being, like you, who's life we're making terribly horrifying because she chosen to LOVE SOMEONE, CONSENSUALLY. Imagine all the suicides we've triggered because we locked someone up for being with someone a few years younger because, "Ew, that makes me uncomfortable and I can't understand it." Those laws were written to protect young children from actual sexual predators. Not to lock up your senior girlfriend.
> Let's forget the fact that calling this bullshit rape takes away the seriousness of the actual trauma of rape. Let's forget the fact that our prisons have an unchecked rape epidemic that we're apathetic to because people like Kaitlyn Hunt supposedly deserve it, according to our ignorant and snobbish dogma about the universe. Let's make a life-changing decision about someone else's entire future, the rest of their fucking life, on something we simply disprove of.Rape is rape. Consent is consent. And we're fucking everything up.



editors note: Kaitlyn Hunt was jailed for being in a relationship with a 14 year old girl when she was 18. Also this is from Oct 2013.

also have a look at when he cheated on his (then) GF:


> *why did you cheat on her..*
> over 1 year ago
> Because I was an immature 16/17 year old who's hormones were so fucked that I had to masturbate 20+ times a day and I had a girlfriend who barely touched me, like, at all... ever. She wouldn't even kiss me until 4 months in.
> Also, I was a terrible person because I was delusional enough to believe that if she didn't find out then it couldn't hurt.





> *do you think you would cheat again?*
> over 1 year ago
> Nonononono:
> 1) My sex-drive is dead from HRT. I used to be horny ALL the time. Now it's only when I want to be. (There's barely any testosterone in my blood at this point.)2) Ever since Amanda, I've been super picky with who I date. As in I've dated no one. (Except Katie, but that was 11 days and ew.) Cheating [usually] only happens when you're not happy in a relationship. I'm not committing until I find someone who truly makes me happy... which is why I've been single for 3 years. Ugh.3) If I date again I'm assuming it won't take 4 months to kiss, so...





> *Why did Amanda take four months to kiss you?*
> over 1 year ago
> Because I was like her first real "boyfriend" and she has validated trust issues.


----------



## FromaCorvairSix (Feb 7, 2018)

Gavin McInnes did a massive takedown of this troon on his CRTV show yesterday, including reading a rambling, incoherent hate email that Andi sent to Gavin after he asked her politely to come on his show and explain xirself.  The email brought up all the usual *every other troon is raped or murdered by cishets *talking points, and included a rant abou*t Nina of TLL being deported by fascist ICE agents and thrown into a "literal concentration camp."* The email concluded with Andi saying that *he'd only appear on Gavin's show if he was allowed to murder Gavin on air.*
Gavin basically lol'd and then showed screenshots of all the accusations of pedophilia and abuse against Andi and made a few jokes about crazy people.
Remember, this is on an Internet Pay TV network whose core audience is mainly middle aged normie republican fans of AM Radio superstar Mark Levin, you know, the guy who sounds like Master Shake from ATHF.
I swear that Gavin must have an account here.


----------



## Guro Vidaro-san (Feb 7, 2018)

FromaCorvairSix said:


> Gavin McInnes did a massive takedown of this troon on his CRTV show yesterday, including reading a rambling, incoherent hate email that Andi sent to Gavin after he asked her politely to come on his show and explain xirself.  The email brought up all the usual *every other troon is raped or murdered by cishets *talking points, and included a rant abou*t Nina of TLL being deported by fascist ICE agents and thrown into a "literal concentration camp."* The email concluded with Andi saying that *he'd only appear on Gavin's show if he was allowed to murder Gavin on air.*
> Gavin basically lol'd and then showed screenshots of all the accusations of pedophilia and abuse against Andi and made a few jokes about crazy people.
> Remember, this is on an Internet Pay TV network whose core audience is mainly middle aged normie republican fans of AM Radio superstar Mark Levin, you know, the guy who sounds like Master Shake from ATHF.
> I swear that Gavin must have an account here.


link?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2018)

Slate has come out in defense of andi

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/slate-defends-a-pedo.39226/



FromaCorvairSix said:


> Gavin McInnes did a massive takedown of this troon on his CRTV show yesterday, including reading a rambling, incoherent hate email that Andi sent to Gavin after he asked her politely to come on his show and explain xirself.  The email brought up all the usual *every other troon is raped or murdered by cishets *talking points, and included a rant abou*t Nina of TLL being deported by fascist ICE agents and thrown into a "literal concentration camp."* The email concluded with Andi saying that *he'd only appear on Gavin's show if he was allowed to murder Gavin on air.*
> Gavin basically lol'd and then showed screenshots of all the accusations of pedophilia and abuse against Andi and made a few jokes about crazy people.
> Remember, this is on an Internet Pay TV network whose core audience is mainly middle aged normie republican fans of AM Radio superstar Mark Levin, you know, the guy who sounds like Master Shake from ATHF.
> I swear that Gavin must have an account here.





Guro Vidaro-san said:


> link?



Lol he didn’t include the rambling email he sent back to mcinnes in his tweet. 
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/andew-andi-dier-deercr0ssing-cosmic-candii.39137/page-6#post-3029132


----------



## FromaCorvairSix (Feb 7, 2018)

Guro Vidaro-san said:


> link?


It's paywalled.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## cowisnow (Feb 7, 2018)

This last one's interesting.  I didn't know we were still following Stephanie Weil.


----------



## Positron (Feb 7, 2018)

Don't worry Andrew, you have a real sexuality: pedophilia.


----------



## tbl101 (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...an-book-tour-now-accused-of-sexual-misconduct

"When asked about these allegations, Dier denied claims of nonconsenusal sexual contact. She also provided _The Stranger _with a lengthy statement and stipulated that we could only quote her if we published it in full. _The Stranger_ declined to publish her full statement as it included allegations against her then-underage accusers and others by name."


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 7, 2018)

Positron said:


> Don't worry Andrew, you have a real sexuality: pedophilia.


I think you mean he has a real mental illness.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2018)

https://archive.md/WD8bv



https://archive.md/EjqQ0



https://archive.md/0OMeh




https://archive.md/77pi8




https://archive.md/wplDr


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Feb 7, 2018)

Fucking incredible the lengths these bigots have gone to just to smear this guy, inventing time travel just to make incriminating tweets


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 7, 2018)

tbl101 said:


> https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...an-book-tour-now-accused-of-sexual-misconduct
> 
> "When asked about these allegations, Dier denied claims of nonconsenusal sexual contact. She also provided _The Stranger _with a lengthy statement and stipulated that we could only quote her if we published it in full. _The Stranger_ declined to publish her full statement as it included allegations against her then-underage accusers and others by name."



So the pedophile rapist's response was to commit unpublishable libel against his victims.

What a piece of shit!  Too bad lynch mobs aren't a thing any more!


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...our-now-accused-of-sexual-misconduct/comments

Watch as the troons and their apologists go into full-on denial mode, when The Stranger (a liberal hipster Seattle weekly) brings up the allegations of abuse.

A dozen people pop into the comments to say that just because there are sexual abuse allegations out about someone, it doesn't mean we should disregard everything else they say (I've got a hundred bucks that says they don't apply this same standard when a right-wing blowhard is found to have a history of sexual assault).

And then my absolute favorite, which may be written by Dier himself, a masterstroke of Damage Control for Dummies:

_And Dier worked undercover stings at these malls specially to catch these types of predators so this story is quite complicated.

I won't ever disbelieve accusers but there has to be a public accuser to believe; otherwise, it is just libelous gossip apparently coming from McGowen's people designed to discredit. This article was the first to name an accuser (Felicia Piciullo) but there is no verification that this person even exists, let alone an accusation coming from them first hand.

The Stranger might end up being sued by Dier for libel if they cannot link to a first hand accusation of a real person confirmed to actually exist making the accusation._

Yeah, that's right.  Now groping 12 year olds is retconned into being part of a sting operation that Andi was nobly participating in to prevent predators from groping young girls.  And all those tweets from actual girls who'd been hurt by this serial predator are disregarded as "Rose McGowan's people," because surely 7-8 years ago, McGowan was already preparing the ground for this showdown by making sure scene girls from the mall were tweeting about Andi.


----------



## Positron (Feb 7, 2018)

> And Dier worked undercover stings at these malls specially to catch these types of predators so this story is quite complicated.



How can a 19+ year old man work as an "undercover sting" to catch pedophiles?


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2018)

Have some Andi Facts, courtesy of reddit.

He lurks around /r/gonewild, */r/traps* (who would've guessed), and /r/gonewildCD for the most part.

Others include /r/scatgirls (x), /r/cuckhold (x), /r/BDSMGW (x), /r/incest (x)(+beastiality)(x)(x)(x), and /r/wifesharing (x)

He's 6'1'' (x)



> "If I can reach full trap status I'd like to do porn."



He lamented TERFs pushing him back into sex work, but apparently that's what he wants? 



> "You're the hottest Native American ever/the only hot Native American I've ever seen. Holy fuck, marry me. And all I want to see is your presumably beautiful face. <3"



That sounds a little bit racist.



> "My penis doesn't bother me much."



Well clearly if you're willing to use it to rape someone, you're fine with it.

He's a major Bernie supporter, and he posts about it frequently.  Like, everywhere.  Just go through _any_ of his history.

He's likely an atheist.

He frequents on /r/minecraft and you all know what that means


Spoiler: spoiler



:autism:


----------



## repentance (Feb 7, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> _
> The Stranger might end up being sued by Dier for libel if they cannot link to a first hand accusation of a real person confirmed to actually exist making the accusation._



Dier himself acknowledged that they were real people when he said that one of the people accusing him was an ex and another was a friend of that ex.

The mental contortions are breath-taking.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 8, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...our-now-accused-of-sexual-misconduct/comments
> 
> Watch as the troons and their apologists go into full-on denial mode, when The Stranger (a liberal hipster Seattle weekly) brings up the allegations of abuse.
> 
> ...


Andi Dier @deercrossdressing - deputized Teen Titty Inspector


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 8, 2018)

Old Wizard said:


> He frequents on /r/minecraft and you all know what that means


Isn't Minecraft a game where pedos try to lure children?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 8, 2018)

FromaCorvairSix said:


> I swear that Gavin must have an account here.



Well, he is spergy enough to be one of us, imo.



tbl101 said:


> https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...an-book-tour-now-accused-of-sexual-misconduct
> 
> "When asked about these allegations, Dier denied claims of nonconsenusal sexual contact. She also provided _The Stranger _with a lengthy statement and stipulated that we could only quote her if we published it in full. _The Stranger_ declined to publish her full statement as it included allegations against her then-underage accusers and others by name."



Dier btfo'd by real journalism. Note how much more ethical this is than Katelyn Burns style "journalism".



repentance said:


> Dier himself acknowledged that they were real people when he said that one of the people accusing him was an ex and another was a friend of that ex.
> 
> The mental contortions are breath-taking.



Yet more shades of Nyberg. Even when Sarah stated that the logs were in fact real as part of the edgelord defense, there were still orbiters who swore up and down that they were faked.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 8, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> This last one's interesting.  I didn't know we were still following Stephanie Weil.  View attachment 377469



i just noticed andi commented. stephanie seems to be approaching this very calmly. she seems to have more sense about her than people outright ignoring what andi has done all because rose said something they didn't like.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 8, 2018)

Would this qualify as a cow crossover?  Probably the smartest thing Fire has ever said or done.


----------



## Guro Vidaro-san (Feb 8, 2018)

Smith Haven Mall is right in my hometown. I remember this dude was suggested to me as "add friend" on Zuckerberg. At the time he was going through that drama with the graffiti on his house, which I am now almost certain was a complete fabrication by him. I have a local acquaintance who would like all his posts. I remember seeing his profile and being like " look at this annoying troon" and thinking nothing else of it. Goddamn when this came out...


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Feb 8, 2018)

Guys I just wanted to pop into this thread to say I'm staying out of this thread


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 8, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...our-now-accused-of-sexual-misconduct/comments
> 
> Watch as the troons and their apologists go into full-on denial mode, when The Stranger (a liberal hipster Seattle weekly) brings up the allegations of abuse.
> 
> ...


I’d love to know how these undercover organizations do their recruiting. You’d think they’d assign trusted agents with extensive training to these deep-cover operations, but it seems they always prefer to hire unstable, unqualified, mentally ill people from outside who blab about their involvement the first time the event is brought up.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 8, 2018)

https://archive.fo/2dwOA

Why would he not like a pedophile being arrested?


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 8, 2018)

m0rnutz said:


> https://archive.fo/2dwOA
> 
> Why would he not like a pedophile being arrested?


Same reason why he was bootyflustered about trannies in male prisons during his book signing chimpout. Homie knows what they do to pedos in male prisons and it keeps him up at night.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 8, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> Same reason why he was bootyflustered about trannies in male prisons during his book signing chimpout. Homie knows what they do to pedos in male prisons and it keeps him up at night.



It should.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 8, 2018)

Facebook friends dump


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 8, 2018)

Holy fuck I have a mutual with this guy?!


----------



## Ruin (Feb 8, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> Holy fuck I have a mutual with this guy?!



Time to break off a friendship.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 8, 2018)

Lauralai being on Andi's f-list is the least surprising thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 8, 2018)

Why people keep defending these walking, rapist liabilities, I'll never know.

Toss this bitch under the bus, she don't give a shit about you.


----------



## repentance (Feb 8, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Why people keep defending these walking, rapist liabilities, I'll never know.
> 
> Toss this bitch under the bus, she don't give a shit about you.



Tribalism.  It's not a whole lot different than the type of thinking which leads institutions to cover up paedophilia.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 8, 2018)

repentance said:


> Tribalism.  It's not a whole lot different than the type of thinking which leads institutions to cover up paedophilia.



I guess, but Andi seems like the type who's quick to backstab and knows no loyalty. Even within the tribe mentality, that's a liability.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 8, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 377396
> View attachment 377397
> View attachment 377398
> View attachment 377399
> View attachment 377408


Terra, Morgan, and Vanessa? That's a triple cow crossover!

Also, Antonia D'Orsay from @m0rnutz's screencaps once called a biracial Irish trans man a "housie" for not knowing about the Black Panthers (and possibly for being truscum).


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 9, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I’d love to know how these undercover organizations do their recruiting. You’d think they’d assign trusted agents with extensive training to these deep-cover operations, but it seems they always prefer to hire unstable, unqualified, mentally ill people from outside who blab about their involvement the first time the event is brought up.



Sounds like  one troon-cow I know in my hometown.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 9, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> I guess, but Andi seems like the type who's quick to backstab and knows no loyalty. Even within the tribe mentality, that's a liability.


That seems to be the case with most of the troons, though. When they have no stake, it's all "Ameratsu Abernathy La Puta Starchild is my sister!" The moment they can get something from screwing another one over, it's all "Ameratsu Abernathy La Puta who?" It's a victimless crime, though, because inevitably the one that gets screwed over has been screwing other troons over.


----------



## Cryin RN (Feb 9, 2018)

I _love_ how Dier's not smart enough to deny touching 13-year-olds, he just keeps insisting that they "consented" to it.  Not the smartest strategy buddy.


----------



## MarissaXD (Feb 9, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> I _love_ how Dier's not smart enough to deny touching 13-year-olds, he just keeps insisting that they "consented" to it.  Not the smartest strategy buddy.


Dier looks more like a troon version of Larry Nassar. The guy kept saying it was "medical treatment". Hopefully, Dier gets 40-175 years in prison.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 9, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> I _love_ how Dier's not smart enough to deny touching 13-year-olds, he just keeps insisting that they "consented" to it.  Not the smartest strategy buddy.



And note that despite this, troons are lining up to defend this fucking child molester.

Keep a list of these child molesters defending him.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 10, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Also, Antonia D'Orsay from @m0rnutz's screencaps once called a biracial Irish trans man a "housie" for not knowing about the Black Panthers (and possibly for being truscum).


I'm surprised D'Orsay doesn't have her own thread.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 10, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> I _love_ how Dier's not smart enough to deny touching 13-year-olds, he just keeps insisting that they "consented" to it.  Not the smartest strategy buddy.


So I take it he doesn't understand why the "age of consent" is so called. What this means is that unbeknownst to him, the pedophile he was involved in an undercover operation to catch was, in fact, himself. It's like _A Scanner Darkly_, but with child molesters instead of drug addicts and being a fuckwit instead of reality-altering substances.

Next, he should try the "I was in egg mode" excuse so beloved of troons. If that fails, it's time to break out the headmates.


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (Feb 10, 2018)

I had been searching this site every two months or so for Andi Dier, knowing that she would eventually make her way here. Never had enough caps to make a thread myself, but always thought someone may have also been watching her antics. Hilarious that she makes it here through a shouting match with McGowan!

I can vouch for pretty much anything that has been said about her so far, though the pedo stuff was news to me.

-Loves to smoke the weed. Don't care about that, but it certainly impacts her and I suspect there are other stronger drugs in the mix with both her and her gf.

-I never really understood the "Bernie Bro" concept as I found that all the major candidates had segments of obnoxious, condescending jerks. Then I found Andi.  Bernie Bro.  Belligerent, hostile, rude, condescending, to any Bernie critics.  "Toxic masculinity" in full effect, but hiding in young girl clothes. Doesn't surprise me at all that she may be a predator as well.

-Always broke, always complaining, always begging. Spends her time as an "activist", posting shit, stirring drama, smoking weed... job hunt? Not so much...  Very lolcowish in that regard. I think at one point she had a job gathering signatuures for Bernie or other political cause? Don't really remember any other job or career plans.

-That gf is interesting as well. Strongly suspected that she made up the whole "hate crime" incident in the Bronx when it went down and got NYC media coverage, but now I am sure of it.  Major drug issues going on there. Those srs pictures were horrifying, hadn't seen that before.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 10, 2018)

KingQueen said:


> I'm surprised D'Orsay doesn't have her own thread.



Someone start one.  I would but I know nothing about that person.



Cryin RN said:


> I _love_ how Dier's not smart enough to deny touching 13-year-olds, he just keeps insisting that they "consented" to it.  Not the smartest strategy buddy.



I call that the "Tom-Bomb defense."  "I'm not a child molester, I just molest children!"


----------



## MarissaXD (Feb 10, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> So I take it he doesn't understand why the "age of consent" is so called. What this means is that unbeknownst to him, the pedophile he was involved in an undercover operation to catch was, in fact, himself. It's like _A Scanner Darkly_, but with child molesters instead of drug addicts and being a fuckwit instead of reality-altering substances.
> 
> Next, he should try the "I was in egg mode" excuse so beloved of troons. If that fails, it's time to break out the headmates.


The thing is, Dier supposedly started molesting while in "Egg Mode". So the defense would only uncover more rape. This one has boxed themselves in.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 10, 2018)

MarissaXD said:


> The thing is, Dier supposedly started molesting while in "Egg Mode". So the defense would only uncover more rape. This one has boxed themselves in.


Oh well. Sometimes karma works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 12, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Next, he should try the "I was in egg mode" excuse so beloved of troons. If that fails, it's time to break out the headmates.



All I can think of when I read "egg mode" is


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2018)

Of all the dumb shit troons say, "egg mode" is one of the dumbest.


----------



## Blarmination (Feb 13, 2018)

Who the fuck reveals that they’re a camgirl on their public Facebook profile with their real name and picture?


----------



## tbl101 (Feb 13, 2018)

Still pushing the "transphobic false allegations are killing us" angle.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 13, 2018)

The best part of Andi's twitter is seeing how many people there are calling out the bullshit and then getting blocked, like five people every time he lies about being falsely accused. only morons like Peter Coffin fall for it lmao


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 13, 2018)

I hope for the day when people realize you can be a member of a marginalized population and still be an asshole. It's gonna take a transperson calling him out before anything sticks since otherwise, he'll just scream "transphobia" and shut down the discussion.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 13, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I hope for the day when people realize you can be a member of a marginalized population and still be an asshole. It's gonna take a transperson calling him out before anything sticks since otherwise, he'll just scream "transphobia" and shut down the discussion.


Nah, then he'll call it "internalised transphobia" or something. I mean, he'll shut down the discussion whatever happens. He decided to kick up a stink in public because as a narcissist, he thought he was untouchable. Too late he's learning that his actions have consequences, and now he's desperately attempting every means of damage control he can think of - and in so doing, digging himself a deeper hole. Sure, there are the hardcore allies who'd believe his innocence if he molested a child right in front of them, but there's enough evidence to put his guilt beyond a doubt with any sane person.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 13, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I hope for the day when people realize you can be a member of a marginalized population and still be an asshole. It's gonna take a transperson calling him out before anything sticks since otherwise, he'll just scream "transphobia" and shut down the discussion.


There are trans women who side with the terfs, everyone just ignores them. If you call anyone out you just get chucked in the garbage heap and replaced.


----------



## soryu (Feb 14, 2018)

Andi can't even be serious about being threatened and had to throw in a hashtag to make it political


----------



## sperginity (Feb 14, 2018)

I posted this in the women's March thread, suppose it deserves a cross post here. It's still on their twitter account.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 14, 2018)

Incredible how many supposed intersectional feminists who say we shouldn't "tone police" and that anger is justifiable when injustice occurs are jumping on the "transphobic rage" interpretation of McGowan's comments.  It couldn't possibly be that she knew a creepy, predatory man when she saw one and followed her instincts.  Nah.  Must just be that ol' phobia.


----------



## heathercho (Feb 15, 2018)

I can't remember if this was already shown in this thread, but 






It's scary that this is kind of what a lot of Troons think.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Feb 15, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> It's gonna take a transperson calling him out before anything sticks since otherwise, he'll just scream "transphobia" and shut down the discussion.



That happened a week ago, actually.

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/andi-dier-rose-mcgowan-metoo/


----------



## sperginity (Feb 15, 2018)

heathercho said:


> I can't remember if this was already shown in this thread, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is becoming the new asterisk at the the end of trans* is required/asterisk at the end of trans is transphobic debacle of 2015. 

it will of course be erasure to not mention trans if some pissy troon says so.


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 15, 2018)

sperginity said:


> This is becoming the new asterisk at the the end of trans* is required/asterisk at the end of trans is transphobic debacle of 2015. View attachment 383406it will of course be erasure to not mention trans if some pissy troon says so.


Andy literally chimped because Rose said that trans women and women are the same. Now this troon is assmad that someone is in fact making the distinction.

Tf do troons want?


----------



## wes (Feb 15, 2018)

Usually Long Island pedos are imported, but this one seems to be homegrown. 

New York State offers a nice sex offender registry lookup, and Andi doesn't appear to be a sex offender, or hasn't committed a crime to warrant registry. The three tier New York sex offender registry only has the latter two levels publicly available, unless you live in the immediate school district. Even then, you're only given their name if they're Level 1. I searched all of Suffolk County (where Smith Haven and West Sayville are located) for an Andrew in the case of a pseudonym, but none of the results looked like a match. 

I can offer an explanation to "living in Trump's Long Island" - the south shore is rife with retired Shitlord Cisgendered White Male Oppressors who don't take kindly to loudmouth pedophiles. Generally people in the area are right-leaning; I think Suffolk County voted majority Republican in the 2016 election.

But in all honesty? With all of Andi's whining about "low-key rednecks",  you're more likely to get killed by getting your head bashed in by some MS-13 member than anyone else as long as you're not calling transphobia every five seconds. Or molesting children.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 15, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> Andy literally chimped because Rose said that trans women and women are the same. Now this troon is assmad that someone is in fact making the distinction.
> 
> Tf do troons want?


To do and say whatever they want without hindrance or questioning. This isn't about terminology, it's about using minor quibbles in an attempt to invalidate serious points. They think if they can call a person out on using the wrong term, then that means nothing they say can possibly be true, because that person is obviously a transphobe TERF Nazi. It's like those sovereign citizen types who think a typo invalidates an entire legal document.

Among troons and allies, it probably works. These are people who want a get-out clause, because they've already decided that the troon must be innocent. But any reasonable person would want to know why such an irrelevant point is being used to defend against such a serious allegation.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 15, 2018)

Moving the goalposts and insisting that people just don't respect them enough no matter how much people bend over backward for them, and nothing their friends or loved ones can do is _ever_ enough ... it's abuser logic.  Rapidly-changing terminology creates multiple new shibboleths every year, and each one creates the opportunity for troons to demand a simpering apology from their victims.  There are plenty of politically-correct people to back them up when they say "the bad, bad ciswoman made me do it! She made me threaten/rape/whatever her, by not respecting my identity as a woman fully and showing her secret transphobia!" 

It's the ultimate DARVO (Deny, Accuse, Reverse Victim and Offender).  Many of these men are experienced abusers who are skilled at finding victims who can be easily manipulated into believing they're the real abusers for not reading the troon's mind and staying one step ahead of every arbitrary terminology distinction they invent.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 16, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> Moving the goalposts and insisting that people just don't respect them enough no matter how much people bend over backward for them, and nothing their friends or loved ones can do is _ever_ enough ... it's abuser logic.  Rapidly-changing terminology creates multiple new shibboleths every year, and each one creates the opportunity for troons to demand a simpering apology from their victims.  There are plenty of politically-correct people to back them up when they say "the bad, bad ciswoman made me do it! She made me threaten/rape/whatever her, by not respecting my identity as a woman fully and showing her secret transphobia!"
> 
> It's the ultimate DARVO (Deny, Accuse, Reverse Victim and Offender).  Many of these men are experienced abusers who are skilled at finding victims who can be easily manipulated into believing they're the real abusers for not reading the troon's mind and staying one step ahead of every arbitrary terminology distinction they invent.


It’s also very common among cults - create a situation where the leaders can always find fault with the followers for not adhering to the rules  and you break down their self-esteem.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 16, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> It’s also very common among cults - create a situation where the leaders can always find fault with the followers for not adhering to the rules and you break down their self-esteem.


Yeah, and it locks most people into a mindset of making increasingly insane sacrifices to please the leader. Lots of us have had a boss that's never satisfied, and it's a common belief that never being satisfied will make people work hard for you, but unless you're in a place where you can use fear to keep people from leaving (like a cult), most people will stop trying to please the leader, and either get fired, or quit and go somewhere they're appreciated.


----------



## Chubby_Penguin (Feb 16, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> "She made me threaten/rape/whatever her, by not respecting my identity as a woman fully and showing her secret transphobia!"


So, for those who don't know there was an incident months back at a protest in the UK in which a 60 year old woman had her camera/cell phone broken and then was punched in the face by a trans "woman." (There were a couple other people involved, but only he has been caught. His name is Tara Filk Wood.)

The trans community have been harassing the victim and saying she started it and was the real abuser. They even shared pieces of the video evidence but not the whole thing to make the victim look like she was hurting them when defending herself. His hearing was just yesterday (pleaded not guilty) and a bunch of trans allies were outside the court house supporting the granny-puncher. It's fucked up!


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Feb 16, 2018)

Chubby_Penguin said:


> So, for those who don't know there was an incident months back at a protest in the UK in which a 60 year old woman had her camera/cell phone broken and then was punched in the face by a trans "woman." (There were a couple other people involved, but only he has been caught. His name is Tara Filk Wood.)
> 
> The trans community have been harassing the victim and saying she started it and was the real abuser. They even shared pieces of the video evidence but not the whole thing to make the victim look like she was hurting them when defending herself. His hearing was just yesterday (pleaded not guilty) and a bunch of trans allies were outside the court house supporting the granny-puncher. It's fucked up!




This really tells you all you need to know about troons and how they feel about biological women. 


You would think that if these people really wanted acceptance and true equality they would not continually live up to every negative stereotype that is out there about them. 


And they wonder why there is TERF's.


----------



## Chubby_Penguin (Feb 16, 2018)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> This really tells you all you need to know about troons and how they feel about biological women.
> 
> 
> You would think that if these people really wanted acceptance and true equality they would not continually live up to every negative stereotype that is out there about them.
> ...


I used to be a good little ally when "truscum" were the only trans people that existed. It was easier to buy into the "my brain doesn't match my body" bit when the people saying it were nice to you while trying their best to pass and fully transition.

A lot of women gave up trying to help once bearded men could count as woman if they said so and leaving a relationship (or even refusing to start one) with a trans person was seen as an act of betrayal.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 16, 2018)

Chubby_Penguin said:


> I used to be a good little ally when "truscum" were the only trans people that existed. It was easier to buy into the "my brain doesn't match my body" bit when the people saying it were nice to you while trying their best to pass and fully transition.
> 
> A lot of women gave up trying to help once bearded men could count as woman if they said so and leaving a relationship (or even refusing to start one) with a trans person was seen as an act of betrayal.


Was there ever any threads here on the anti-truscum drama and the board invasion and all that? Maybe 2014 or 15 or so. Truscum were some of the only people I never saw be shitty to other people.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 17, 2018)

KingQueen said:


> Was there ever any threads here on the anti-truscum drama and the board invasion and all that? Maybe 2014 or 15 or so. Truscum were some of the only people I never saw be shitty to other people.


That's because the truscum don't want drama. The tucutes thrive on it.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 17, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> That's because the truscum don't want drama. The tucutes thrive on it.


Man, tucutes and truscum-- that takes me back. Baeddel tumblr was the most extreme "non passing / fuck you / cis woman must serve me or perish / kill trans men" ideological fringe back then-- everyone who didnt bow to girldick deserved death and even baeddels were forever accusing each other of rape and abuse. It made for some great reading... but who could have anticipated the baeddel outlook becoming entirely mainstreamed into trans politics?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 17, 2018)

lindsayfan said:


> Man, tucutes and truscum-- that takes me back. Baeddel tumblr was the most extreme "non passing / fuck you / cis woman must serve me or perish / kill trans men" ideological fringe back then-- everyone who didnt bow to girldick deserved death and even baeddels were forever accusing each other of rape and abuse. It made for some great reading... but who could have anticipated the baeddel outlook becoming entirely mainstreamed into trans politics?



Yeah, that keeps happening.  I was on the TERF fence for months because some of the rhetoric about how soon we'd have to recognize people as women who'd done nothing whatsoever to transition and everything would be self-ID seemed _so_ far-fetched at the time.  Now, that seems really quaint.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Feb 17, 2018)

lindsayfan said:


> Man, tucutes and truscum-- that takes me back. Baeddel tumblr was the most extreme "non passing / fuck you / cis woman must serve me or perish / kill trans men" ideological fringe back then-- everyone who didnt bow to girldick deserved death and even baeddels were forever accusing each other of rape and abuse. It made for some great reading... but who could have anticipated the baeddel outlook becoming entirely mainstreamed into trans politics?



Without powerleveling too much, my younger brother was one of the original “baeddels.”  

He’s a vile person and definitely threadworthy, but he’s also slightly smarter than a lot of the rat king and locked his online presence down.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 17, 2018)

A lot of the baeddels *were* quite smart, which is part of what made their arguments so interesting to read even if they were seething with hatred. 

It strikes me that the antisocial ideologies of fringe cliques filtering out into the normiesphere so that "everyday folks" with maybe a stray weird tendency glom onto them, with all the ferocity but very little of the substance, is what produces a lot of lolcows... the current thread subject being an example of that.


----------



## Kristy Pandora Greczowski (Feb 19, 2018)

Holy shit!   Andi lost it.   I known her for years but she blocked me when she learned that I support Trump.    I'm an alt right transgender woman.  I'm fucking secure and honest enough to accept my mental disorder, reality , and honor the free will of all others to judge my gender by their perception.  But Andi is poster child for far too many on the left.   I am here, as a transgender American , to tell her and all others spewing such political bias and hate to go fuck themselves.   Know folks that even some transgender people are sick of the snowflake cries and multiple gender spectrum theory.   I am proud of my President , of all who support him, and know that there are trans people ready to canabalize the liberal/progressive highjack of our condition, and will fight to defend your free will.    Tell my community to take accountability for its collective actions  and earn equality if it wants through respect.   It's obvious the insanity of far left expressionism in gender is not going to redefine the world after all Andi. #Trans4Trump


----------



## RatRoyalty (Feb 19, 2018)

Kristy Pandora Greczowski said:


> Holy shit!   Andi lost it.   I known her for years but she blocked me when she learned that I support Trump.    I'm an alt right transgender woman.  I'm fucking secure and honest enough to accept my mental disorder, reality , and honor the free will of all others to judge my gender by their perception.  But Andi is poster child for far too many on the left.   I am here, as a transgender American , to tell her and all others spewing such political bias and hate to go fuck themselves.   Know folks that even some transgender people are sick of the snowflake cries and multiple gender spectrum theory.   I am proud of my President , of all who support him, and know that there are trans people ready to canabalize the liberal/progressive highjack of our condition, and will fight to defend your free will.    Tell my community to take accountability for its collective actions  and earn equality if it wants through respect.   It's obvious the insanity of far left expressionism in gender is not going to redefine the world after all Andi. #Trans4Trump


You made an account and exposed yourself as a potential lolcow while adding nothing to the conversation. I'm impressed.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 19, 2018)

Lurk more Kristy, I'm not sure kf is what you are looking for in a website.


----------



## guccigash (Feb 21, 2018)

Kristy Pandora Greczowski said:


> Holy shit!   Andi lost it.   I known her for years but she blocked me when she learned that I support Trump.    I'm an alt right transgender woman.  I'm fucking secure and honest enough to accept my mental disorder, reality , and honor the free will of all others to judge my gender by their perception.  But Andi is poster child for far too many on the left.   I am here, as a transgender American , to tell her and all others spewing such political bias and hate to go fuck themselves.   Know folks that even some transgender people are sick of the snowflake cries and multiple gender spectrum theory.   I am proud of my President , of all who support him, and know that there are trans people ready to canabalize the liberal/progressive highjack of our condition, and will fight to defend your free will.    Tell my community to take accountability for its collective actions  and earn equality if it wants through respect.   It's obvious the insanity of far left expressionism in gender is not going to redefine the world after all Andi. #Trans4Trump


I think it's reasonable to assume that your avatar is a selfie.

Obvs less relevant with the new pic, but I didn't realise archiving avatars was a thing yet.


----------



## saltnpepe (Feb 22, 2018)

TheUltimatePickle said:


> Without powerleveling too much, my younger brother was one of the original “baeddels.”
> 
> He’s a vile person and definitely threadworthy, but he’s also slightly smarter than a lot of the rat king and locked his online presence down.


Is your brother monetizeyourcat? :^)


----------



## tbl101 (Mar 3, 2018)

He's posting about #metoo despite being a literal sexual assaulter himself.











Whining about TERFs






Being very dramatic about how he could be killed any day now. (Even though white trans women do not have high murder rates.)










"slaughting"
















And he's in a photo in a stoner magazine, HoneySuckle. The photo was taken following an "Occupy Weed Street" protest.


----------



## Moomin (Mar 4, 2018)

Fuck all the young teenagers dying in their own classrooms, it's all about the one trans person injured and not even killed in a bar! These are where the REAL problems lie guys!


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 4, 2018)

Andi here raises an interesting point, that there's "not that many" trans women. So statistically, given that they're being literally murdered at a rate of approximately 3 a minute, surely several of the Rat King should directly know someone who's been murdered, or have a friend of a friend who's been murdered. What I'm getting at is, shouldn't we have something a bit more concrete than vague assertions based on clickbait articles?


----------



## sperginity (Mar 4, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Andi here raises an interesting point, that there's "not that many" trans women. So statistically, given that they're being literally murdered at a rate of approximately 3 a minute, surely several of the Rat King should directly know someone who's been murdered, or have a friend of a friend who's been murdered. What I'm getting at is, shouldn't we have something a bit more concrete than vague assertions based on clickbait articles?


Most murdered trannies are non white prostitutes in the global south, while most troons claiming to be in danger are white IT professionals in America


----------



## Frenda (Mar 5, 2018)

what the hell is “pussy stunting”


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 5, 2018)

Frenda said:


> what the hell is “pussy stunting”


It’s basically feminine posturing. Drawing attention to your feminine attributes.


----------



## Meowthkip (Mar 7, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> It’s basically feminine posturing. Drawing attention to your feminine attributes.



I'm disappointed. I hear "pussy stunting" and it sounds like something a rapper would brag about doing.

"Man, I STUNT that pussy!"


----------



## Sloan Ward (Mar 7, 2018)

How does one go about dick stunting?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 7, 2018)

Sloan Ward said:


> How does one go about dick stunting?


I guess by being really masculine? I think Buck Angel's got it down.


----------



## MarissaXD (Mar 9, 2018)

tbl101 said:


> He's posting about #metoo despite being a literal sexual assaulter himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick, get Jeff Sessions... he'll get that PoS arrested.



Tragi-Chan said:


> Andi here raises an interesting point, that there's "not that many" trans women. So statistically, given that they're being literally murdered at a rate of approximately 3 a minute, surely several of the Rat King should directly know someone who's been murdered, or have a friend of a friend who's been murdered. What I'm getting at is, shouldn't we have something a bit more concrete than vague assertions based on clickbait articles?


Most of them dying are in Brazil. Given that most of these troons don't even know how to pronounce favela kind of tells you that there's a lot of distance between the activists and those who actually need the help.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Mar 14, 2018)

a friend of mine saw andi dier on grindr (dating app designed for gay/bi men but also caters to trans women and cis men who are into trans). notice that shes into "kinky & taboo"


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 14, 2018)

MarissaXD said:


> Quick, get Jeff Sessions... he'll get that PoS arrested.
> 
> Most of them dying are in Brazil. Given that most of these troons don't even know how to pronounce favela kind of tells you that there's a lot of distance between the activists and those who actually need the help.



A lot of people are, sometimes randomly, murdered in Brazil, trannies or not.


----------



## saltnpepe (Mar 20, 2018)

MarissaXD said:


> Quick, get Jeff Sessions... he'll get that PoS arrested.
> 
> 
> Most of them dying are in Brazil. Given that most of these troons don't even know how to pronounce favela kind of tells you that there's a lot of distance between the activists and those who actually need the help.



https://medium.com/athena-talks/trans-murder-rates-the-data-120b60b19cb4

Ctrl+F Brazil.


----------



## tbl101 (Mar 20, 2018)

This was true during the AIDS crisis, but I really doubt this is true for most young, white, American "queers" today.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 21, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> Why doesn't she just use Her if she wants to hook up with someone? I don't understand trans women who use Grindr since it's a "boy's club". Or do their penises count them as "male", so they can be let into both the male and female spaces?
> 
> And people get mad when trans men use Her because vagina = you can go into women's spaces, but it's fine the other way around.


Huh, it’s almost like it’s a fetish.


----------



## trannyfucker (Apr 12, 2021)

Andi is still a pedo, unsurprisingly.



			https://grahamlinehan.substack.com/p/rose-mcgowan-and-the-reversal-of
		


Screen caps from that article from the last few months

Basically he posts his rape fantasies on rape fantasy subs, he likes/shares jailbait-type images on Twitter, he posts to rape survivor subs to 'advise' victims, presumably while jerking off at the same time.

There's like a 100% chance his devices contain enough child porn to send him to jail forever.


'Rates' 14yo girl, advises rape victim















This is why you do not ever allow trannies to work in rape shelters. Not only are trannies men, they are disproportionately deviant men with a bunch of depraved paraphalia.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 13, 2021)

The rape subreddit seriously lets this guy with a post history full of rape fantasies post in their subreddit, and gaslight victims of rape?  I'm becoming less and less surprised that he attacked Rose McGowan.  He clearly simultaneously hates and fetishes rape victims in the same way he does women and lesbians.  I'm surprised he doesn't even make an attempt to separate his "I am an oppressed and victimized minority who should be respected and listened to" and his "I am a total sexual degenerate who hates women/lesbians/rape survivors" sides.  Sissy hypno really _has_ rotted his brain.
Also the whole "I am a lesbian who fantasizes about men"/"sissy hypno turned me trans" is such obvious AGP.  No idea why people deny its existence when people like Andrew are so vocal about it.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 13, 2021)

trannyfucker said:


>


Lol he admitted he's just a sissy fetishist.


----------



## celebrityskin (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## lindsayfan (Dec 27, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> View attachment 2830184


 nothing to see here, just a "trans lesbian" fetishising corrective rape... a perfectly standard solicitation to be abducted, raped and literally shit on by a male stranger. every day is TDOV


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 28, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> View attachment 2830184


Someone better give Rose McGowan a spiked strap-on.


----------

